# Weekly competition 2012-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U2 R' U F2 R U2 R2
*2. *R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R
*3. *U2 F U2 F' U R' F' U2 R2
*4. *U2 F U2 R' U R F R2 F2 U'
*5. *R' F R' U F2 U2 R' F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 U2 L' R' U B' R2 D F2 U2 L B2 U' R'
*2. *B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B U R U2 R' F' L R U' L
*3. *D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B' D L U2 F U2 F2 U2 R'
*4. *F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B L' U' F R U2 B2 L2 F U'
*5. *B' U L2 D F' B L' D2 L' U L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 Uw B2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B' F' L' D Rw Fw' F2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B Rw B' Fw' F D Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 B' Uw
*2. *L2 F U Rw F Rw R' Fw' D L' Uw' F2 L' D Uw' Rw2 U2 F2 Uw' F2 Uw' F2 D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 L R2 D U2 Rw' R Uw' L Uw' Rw' Uw2
*3. *Uw' U Fw F D Fw2 D' Fw' L R B2 Fw D2 Fw D' Rw R B' Uw' Rw R Fw2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D Uw2 Fw' R2 B' D' B U2 L2 D' Rw2
*4. *D2 R2 D2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D' Rw' D2 R2 D B2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw F D Uw2 L R U2 B' Fw' F2 D' Rw' R U B2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw' U' Fw' R2
*5. *D2 Uw Fw D' B2 L F L' Rw2 F' D2 Uw U Rw2 B' Fw F R' Uw Fw R Fw R' Fw2 L Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw R B U' L U2 Fw' D2 F' D2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R D' U2 L2 Uw2 U' R' B' Bw Dw2 B R B Fw R' F' U B2 Fw Uw F2 Uw' Rw' R B' Fw L Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 R Dw' Uw F' Dw2 Uw2 U Rw2 R F2 Rw' R' F D' B Rw2 Fw' F2 D' Rw2 R' F2 L' Lw2 Dw' B' U2 Rw'
*2. *R2 Bw R' B2 U' Fw' Lw' B' L2 B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 F L2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 D' U2 Bw Fw' F' U2 L' U F Uw' B Dw2 Rw F Dw2 U Bw Dw Lw R2 U Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 F R Bw' Dw' B' D Dw2 B' Bw
*3. *Fw D2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 Lw' Bw2 D' Rw2 Fw D2 R' Bw U2 Fw' Lw2 R' B Bw F2 Uw' Fw F2 R2 B' L Uw2 Fw Uw' U2 L2 Rw R' Dw' U2 Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U L2 R2 F' L' D F' Lw' Bw F2 Rw' Dw' Uw U' Rw R'
*4. *Uw2 F Dw' F' Dw' R B2 Bw F2 U' Lw Rw2 Fw L R2 Dw2 R2 D2 Dw2 U Bw' Lw Uw U2 F Uw2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 Rw R' Dw2 B' Fw F Rw' D' Uw Fw' Dw Lw' Rw' B' Lw' Rw B' Uw Lw Fw2 Dw' Bw L Rw U' Rw U2 R' B2 Fw2 Dw'
*5. *Lw' U' B Bw' F' L Lw' F' Rw2 R2 F2 R2 D Dw2 Rw' B' F L' Dw R2 B' Lw2 Bw2 F2 L U Fw Lw2 U Lw D' Dw Lw2 B' Bw' R Bw R2 B2 F2 D' Bw' Dw' U2 Fw U2 F2 R2 B' Bw2 F' L R2 Dw Bw' R' Fw L' B' Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F 2U2 B 3R' 2R 2F D 2L' 2B' 3F F2 3U' B' L' 2D' R 2D 2U2 U R2 B 2L R' 3F2 L' 2B' 2D 3U 3F' R' 2U2 L' 2L2 3F 3U' B2 3F 2R' U' 2B 2F F D2 2F2 D 2B 2D2 3U2 2U2 2F2 D2 F' 3U2 R' 2B2 3F2 2U' 2L' 3U 2U 2R D2 2D L 2D 2F2 2D2 3R2 2D 2U2
*2. *F 3U2 2R' D' 2U' B 2B2 F2 2R2 R' 3U 2L D2 3R 2F2 2D 2F 2R R F U2 F 2D' 3U2 L 2U2 L2 3U2 2R D2 2F' D2 3R2 U2 2L R' U F2 3U2 2L2 2R R 3U' 3F' L' 2L' 2R 2F2 F 3R' 2B2 3R' 2D' U2 L2 2L2 3R' R2 D' 3R' F 3R 3U' 2L' 3R 2R U' 2F2 R 2U'
*3. *D' 3F 2D U' 2R2 U' R' F' 2D2 2U R2 B 2D2 2U 3F2 L' R2 2D2 U 2R 2D' 3U' L2 U2 2B 2L' F' U L' R 2U2 3R2 3F2 3R' R D 2U2 U 2R' 2U2 U2 B' 2D 2F' D 3U2 2R F2 D' 2D U B 2F 3U' L 3R' U' 2B' L 2F' 3R D' 2D2 3U' 3F L2 3R2 R' F L
*4. *2U 2B2 L' 2L 3R' U R 2D 3R' 2U' B 3F2 F U2 2F D' 2L2 F' 3U' L2 3F 2F 2U2 B 3R' F' 3U' 2U U 2R' 2B 3R 2B2 L2 2L2 R U2 2R 3U 2R B2 3F2 L 2L' B' 2U' 3R' D' 3F U 2B2 L 2U U' 2R B2 2B 2L' 2R' U L2 B 3U' 3R' 3F' 2L F D 2U U2
*5. *D' 2U2 U' 2L2 B 3R' B2 D L2 2R 3U 2B2 D F' R' 3U' B' 2D R2 2F F' 2R2 3U' L B' 3F' 2F 3U' U 2R2 R' 2D2 3F2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 D 2L2 R' B' 2R 2B R2 U F' 2R2 B F2 2R B2 2F' 3U U' F2 2R B' 3F2 2F2 D' 2F 3R 2R' 2D R B2 2F' F2 2D U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *R 2D F2 3R 3D' 2F' 2D' B 3R2 2D 3R2 3B2 2F' F2 D2 2D' 3D 2U2 F' 2L2 F2 3L U2 3R 2R2 B 2U2 3R2 B L2 3D' B' 2B2 2F 2L U2 3L' 3R' 2U 2L R2 2U 2B L2 2L 3R 2R R2 2D2 3F' F2 3L2 R' 3F' D2 2F' L' 3U2 3L2 3F2 D2 3D' 2U 3B2 2U' L2 B' 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F' F 3U 2U L U' 3B2 2L 3R2 2D 2U' 3B2 3F' 3R 2B 3L2 2D2 3D 2B 2U' U2 2L' 3F' 2D L2 3L2 D2 3U 3L' 2D2
*2. *3F 3U R' D2 2U' B' 2F2 3R' 2B' D' 3D 2L2 2D2 R 2B2 3B2 3F F2 2D' 3U2 2F2 D 3U 3B2 D2 3D' 2U2 U2 3L2 3U' 2L 3U' L2 2B2 F2 L' 3R' 2R' R 3D' 2U' 2R D 2B' 3L D2 U2 B2 3B 3L2 2U' R 3D 2B 3F' 2U2 3B2 3D L2 U2 L' D 3U2 3R 2U2 2F2 2R' U' 2F D' 3D' 3L2 3F2 2F' 3U F' 3R 2R' 3D2 2R B' 3F2 2L R' 3U' U2 2L2 F2 R2 3D' 3R2 B' 3F2 2L B F L 3L R2 D2
*3. *F' 3L2 R2 F 3U' U2 2L2 3U' L2 3R2 B2 3F R2 B 2L2 F L' 3L 3R2 2F2 3R R2 3D R 2B2 3B2 F' 3U2 3B' 2L R' 3U B' F2 U 2L' 3D2 3R 3D U2 3F 2D2 2R2 U2 3F 3L2 3R R2 2D L2 2L2 3L 3D2 3U U' 3B' 2F R' 3F 2F U 2B' 2R 2D 3L2 3U2 2L2 3B' 3F2 3D2 3U 2U F' 2U2 F' 3U' 2B R 2B' 3U2 2U' 2R' 3B2 3R2 2F L' 3L' 3R R 2D2 2U2 L' 2L' 3B' D' 3U' 2L 3B2 R 2B
*4. *3U 2B 3R' 3F 2L 3L 2R 3B' 2F 3L' 2B 2F2 F2 D' 2D' U' 2B 3D2 L 2U 3L' R' 2D' 2B' 2L' B 2D' 2R 2B 3R' 2D2 2B2 3F2 3L' 3R 2B' 2F2 F' 2D' 2L2 3U' U 2L D 2B 3F L2 2L2 B2 3D 3U' R' 3B2 2F U2 3L2 2B2 3B' 3D' 3U' 2U' 2R R' 2B 3L' 3R 2U 2L2 2R' F 3D U 3L2 3F 2D2 2R2 U 2B2 D L' 2R' 2D' 2U' U2 3R 3F 2F' D' 2B' 3L2 3R 3D' 3F' D 2D 2U2 L2 3B 3D2 3R
*5. *U' 3B2 F2 2L' 2B U' 3B' 2R' D' U 3L R 2B 2R2 2B R 3B' 3D' F' 3U2 2B' 3D' 2R' 2U' R 3B2 3D 3B' L2 3U U L' 2R' R 2D' U 2L2 3L 3R2 B F' 3L2 3R R2 2B 3U' 2B' 2L B' 2R' D2 2D2 3D' R 2B 2D2 2B 3R 2U2 2F' F2 3D F2 D' 3D2 B 2F2 D' 3D2 U 3L' 2R2 3U 2B' D 2L' 3U2 3F U 3F2 3L2 3U 2U' 3B 2U B' 2B2 U 2L2 D 3B 2F 3D2 3U 2U' U 3R' 3B' 3R D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F'
*2. *F' U' F R2 F R F' U2 F'
*3. *F' R F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L D2 F' D F B' U' B2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' L' F2 D2 B2
*2. *F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B' R' B' L' F' D' R2 U2 B2 R2
*3. *D2 F U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 B R U2 R' B U R F' R D2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw U' B L Uw L2 R' B2 Rw' R' Uw Fw L' Rw Uw2 U Fw D2 U2 Fw2 F R' D2 R2 B2 F U B R Fw2 R' U2 Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw B2 F2
*2. *Fw F' Rw2 U' R2 F' Uw' U2 B2 U' B Fw2 F R D' R' D L2 U' B' Rw2 Uw R D Uw2 U2 B Fw' F' U' Fw' U2 L2 F L' U' Rw' Uw' F2 Uw
*3. *R2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2 L' B L R D' Rw R2 D U L Rw D Rw' B' Fw' R U Fw' L2 F2 L' Rw2 R' D Fw' F2 U L' Uw2 Rw Uw R B Fw F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw B2 U' Fw F2 Dw' L' R U' F2 Uw' Rw2 B' L F2 Rw2 B Dw R Dw F2 Dw2 U Rw Fw' D Dw' Rw2 Bw' F' L Bw2 Rw' Dw2 B' Bw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Lw2 B' F2 D' Dw Rw R' D2 U Lw D R Fw Dw2 U'
*2. *R U L Rw' Dw' B' R F R U2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw' Fw D R B' Fw Dw U2 Rw Uw2 F D2 Dw B2 Fw' R U2 B' Fw2 Lw2 R Fw Uw' Lw D2 Lw Bw Dw2 L' R2 B Bw2 F2 Rw2 R' D B' Lw' Rw2 Uw' L U Lw2 Bw U' L R'
*3. *L2 Uw Fw' F U L' Bw2 L2 Bw' Fw R2 Bw Fw' F2 Rw Dw2 U Fw L Lw R D2 R2 Bw Rw2 B Uw2 F' D' Rw R' Bw2 F2 U' L' D Dw2 Uw L Lw2 F' R' Dw2 Lw Bw2 Rw' D' Dw Bw Fw F' L F2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw D Dw R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U2 B' 2B 3F2 2F' 2D L2 R D' 2L' 3R R' B 3F 2F' 2U L R2 F2 D' B2 F2 2R 2U2 L 2D U' 2F2 U' 2R' 2U2 U 2B2 3F F 2R' 3U B2 2F 2U 2B 3F L' R2 3F' F' 2D2 U L 2R2 2U L2 2L' 3F' L2 B2 3U 2U B2 2L2 F 2D 2U2 U B2 3F2 2L2 3F2 2U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D U' 2B' 3B2 3F' 3D2 B D B2 2B 3B F 3U2 2B 3B' F' D2 3D2 3L2 D2 2U2 3B L 2R2 2B' F2 D 3L R' 2B 2L 3R' 3B2 U L2 2B 3D U B' U R' B 3F 2R D' 3U2 B D' 3U2 2B2 F2 3D2 L' R2 2U 2B' 3B' 2F2 L2 3D2 B2 2F 3R' R' D 2D' 3D2 2U 2B2 3F2 F2 D' 2U2 3B2 2F' F2 2D 2R2 B 3U2 2F' R' 3D' 2R2 D L R2 3U' 2U' L R' B2 2B2 F' 3U' 2U' B' L2 2L 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R U R2 F' R F2 U B2 L U'
*2. *U2 R' U2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B U R2 D2 B F D' B' R
*3. *U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B' U2 R D L2 F D' R2 B' D2
*4. *F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L F2 R B2 R U F' D' L U R' U' B D2 R'
*5. *B2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' R' B' L F R2 B' D F R2 U' L'
*6. *F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R' F' D F U' B' L2 R' B'
*7. *L2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 R U' L2 B' U F L' R B2 U'
*8. *U B D L F' L2 U R2 F U2 D2 L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 R D2 R2
*9. *B D2 F L2 U' D2 F2 R F L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B2
*10. *L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' D L F2 D2 L F' L2 F
*11. *R L' F2 U2 D' L B R U2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2
*12. *F L2 U2 F R2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B' D' B2 D F2 L' D F
*13. *R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 R2 D L F2 D' B2 R' U' F' U' L' U'
*14. *U B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' B U B R' B2 U2 F R2 F
*15. *B' U L2 U2 F B2 U L' F D2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2
*16. *B2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B R' D2 B' F R2 F' D' R2 D
*17. *D' B R2 B' U D2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2
*18. *R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U' F R2 D L F'
*19. *U2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 F R2 B R D L' U2 B' L U' F R' F2 L
*20. *F' U' L D' R' U' B2 R' U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2
*21. *B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R U F2 L' U' B' L D F' D
*22. *D' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R' F' D' F' D' B' L2 F'
*23. *L2 B' U2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' B2 U' B2 F D L' B R' D2
*24. *F' R' U2 L U B R' L' F U' F' U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 B D2 L2
*25. *D2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' B' F U F' D U R U' B2 L2
*26. *F U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U' B' D L' U2 B' F2 D' B
*27. *L2 B' L2 B L2 F' U2 B R2 B L2 R' D' L U F2 U2 R' B' D' F'
*28. *B2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L U2 R F2 D2 B' R' D' B' D' U2 B' R B2 R'
*29. *L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L R' F' R' D' U L B2 L
*30. *L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L F D U2 L2 B' R U L R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' D2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F L2 F' L2 D U F R B' L F' L F2 U
*2. *R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L R2 B L' B R U' L2 B R'
*3. *B' D' R' L2 U B' R' F D2 L' F' R2 L2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F' B' L2
*4. *L U L2 F U2 D F2 D2 B' L D2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D'
*5. *R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 D B F2 U2 L D' L F' U R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 F R2 B L2 B' U2 B2 D2 U L2 R D L' R' B2 F' D F2
*2. *L2 D L F' B' U D2 R L' U F2 B L2 U2 B L2 B D2 F' L2 U2
*3. *U2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U B2 R' F D L2 B R' D2 F2
*4. *L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 R' F L2 B' R' B' F U' R2 D' R'
*5. *B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' B R F2 D U2 L2 F' L R' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' U L' B F R' B2 D' B2 L U
*2. *F2 U' L' F R2 F2 D B D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L B2 U2
*3. *U2 B L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 B R' B2 F L' F' D B L U2 L2 U'
*4. *L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L F' L' U2 R' U
*5. *F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L' B R2 F' R U' R2 D U' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D' U R U R2 F' D L' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' U F' R' U R2 F'
*3. *B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F R B2 U' F R U2 F2 R2
*4. *U' F' Rw' R' Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 U R' B' Fw L U Fw2 D2 L' B2 L Rw U2 F' L' D U2 B Uw2 U' R F' U2 B' Rw' R' U' L2 Rw2 D Uw2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F R' F2 R U F' U'
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R' B2 F2 U F D L D' B' U2
*4. *D2 F' Rw' R' D' Uw2 Fw2 L R' F' Rw2 R B2 R' Uw' B Uw' F2 D L' U F R' D' U2 L2 R U L2 Rw R' D' L B' Fw' D B' Rw' R' B
*5. *L Rw Uw' L2 Fw Uw2 R2 F2 D2 Bw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 R' D B' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' L' R' Dw U2 Fw2 U' Bw2 D Fw Rw2 F2 U' L2 Rw' B' Bw Dw2 L Rw2 Bw' Fw L Lw R D2 F' Rw R' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Dw Uw Bw' Fw2 U R Bw Dw' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R B U B L' B' L' l' r' b' u'
*2. *L' U' B R U' L' U' l' b u'
*3. *L U' R U' R B U' R' l b'
*4. *R L U B' R L' U' R r u
*5. *U' B U B L' B' R L' l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (-2, 2) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-4, 4)
*5. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' D U R' D L' D' L'
*2. *D' U D R L' R U R' U'
*3. *D L U' L D' R L U R'
*4. *D' L' D' L D' R' D' R
*5. *L' D' U' D' U' D R' D'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2: 5.23, 4.33, 4.72, 3.85, 5.76
3x3: 16.28, 12.10, 15.12, 14.04, 15.98
3x3 OH: 28.62, 33.96, 25.38, 31.7, 30.12
Pyraminx: 11.22, 9.48, 11.15, 17.97, 18.5


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

So we just enter times on your website and thats it?


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 10, 2012)

That's right =)


----------



## cubernya (Jan 10, 2012)

Correct, but you can post them here as well.


*Mats, I have them on the website as well, I'm just posting here as a backup (even though I'm confident it will work)*

2x2: 
3x3: 
4x4: 
5x5: 
2BLD: 
3BLD: 
MBLD: 
OH: 
FM: 
234 Relay: 
2345 Relay: 
Magic: 
Master Magic: 
Pyraminx: 
Skewb:


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2012)

*2x2x2:* 13.03, 9.43, 7.39, 6.55, 7.11 = *7.98*
*3x3x3: * 18.72, 18.33, 21.91, 17.75, 27.91 = *19.66*
*4x4x4:* 1:22.25, 1:24.09, 1:29.94, 1:28.12, 1:19.10 = *1:24.82*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.12, 2:57.54, 2:43.23, 2:37.48, 2:59.31 = *2:46.30*
*6x6x6:* 5:08.84, 6:33.56, 5:35.93, 5:24.79, 5:04.23 = *5:23.19*
*7x7x7:* 9:52.24, 10:07.11, 10:13.27, 11:01.84, 9:37.38 = *10:04.21*
*Clock:* 18.91, 16.61, 14.69, 15.95, 15.79 = *16.12*
*Magic:* 2.09, 2.15, 2.06, 2.03, 3.75 = *2.10*
*Master Magic:* 4.77, 5.03, 10.75, 6.43, 4.68 = *5.41*


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 10, 2012)

*2x2:* 5.03, 2.18, 9.27, 6.47, 8.02 ~ *Avg:* 6.51
*3x3:* 16.03, 14.16, 17.05, 15.53, 18.88 ~ *Avg:* 16.20
*4x4:* 1:20.41, 1:16.84, 1:27.33, 1:37.16, 1:20.56 ~ *Avg:* 1:22.77
*5x5:* 2:32.66, 2:38.50, 2:29.91, 2:34.00, 2:15.81 ~ *Avg:* 2:32.19
*6x6:* 5:33.27, 5:56.36, 5:27.61, 5:35.22, 5:09.78 ~ *Avg:* 5:32.03
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:* 
*2BLD:* 51.18, 39.68, 58.65
*3BLD:* 2:21.02, 1:50.68, 2:19.13
*4BLD:* DNF, 13:02.18
*5BLD:* 38:11.98
*6BLD:* 
*7BLD:* 
*MBLD:* *3OH:* 41.52, 43.94, 39.06, 47.52, 38.44 ~ *Avg:* 41.51
*Feet:* 4:41.81, 5:11.69, 4:15.69, 4:13.93, 4:12.91 ~ *Avg:* 4:23.81
*3MTS:* 1:41.00, 1:39.55, 1:58.63, 1:50.78, 1:53.43 ~ *Avg:* 1:48.40
*FMC:* 45


Spoiler



Solution: y2 R U2 D' F R U2 R U L U L' y' U L U' L' F' U2 F U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' y Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 R2 B'

y2 R U2 D' F R U2 R // Cross 
U L U L' // 1st pair 
y' U L U' L' // 2nd pair 
F' U2 F U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd+4th pair 
y Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw // OLL 
Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 R2 B' // PLL 

Found L2 D' B L' B block but couldn't make anything.


*234:* 2:04.03
*2345:* 4:51.18
*Magic:* 2.30, 2.21, 1.86, 2.13, 2.43 ~ *Avg:* 2.21
*Master Magic:* 3.61, 3.55, 3.28, 3.43, 3.84 ~ *Avg:* 3.53
*Clock:* 17.59, 14.31, 14.47, 14.47, DNF ~ *Avg:* 15.51
*Megaminx:* 2:43.38, 2:36.21, 3:02.38, 2:45.44, 2:30.93 ~ *Avg:* 2:41.68
*Pyraminx:* 25.63, 13.44, 21.28, 33.28, 18.13 ~ *Avg:* 21.68
*Square-1:* 59.61, 42.69, 1:11.46, 1:01.40, 30.94 ~ *Avg:* 54.57


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2 BLD: 26.90, DNF, 8.51 = 8.51
Pyraminx: 4.32, 7.26, 5.01, 4.07, 5.66 = 5.00 fast
2x2: 1.70, 1.36, 3.03, 2.57, 1.71 = 1.97
3x3: 8.23, 9.10, 11.18, 9.53, 8.57 = 9.06
3x3 OH: 14.81, 10.92, 13.27, 12.37, 14.03 = 13.22
4x4: 43.89, 39.75, 43.95, 40.80, 38.17 = 41.48
2-3-4 relay: 50.79
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:12.61
5x5: 1:19.19, 1:17.02, 1:28.97, 1:26.54, 1:16.27 = 1:20.92


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2: 5.75, 2.11, 5.66, 6.22, 7.86+ = 5.88 avg5
Comment: lolineedanew2x2

3x3: 16.77, 15.06, 10.84, 14.55, 15.19 = 14.93 avg5
Comment: wowisuck

4x4: 1:18.22, 58.59, 1:05.97, 1:00.68, 1:02.19 = 1:02.95 avg5
Comment: crappy

5x5: 2:21.36, 2:14.56, 2:22.88, 2:19.75, 2:22.83 = 2:21.31 avg5
Comment: meh


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2: 5.59, (2.27), (6.30), 3.88, 4.42 = 4.63
3x3: (17.02), 14.29, 16.00, (13.92), 14.51 = 14.93
4x4: 1:10.61, 1:06.27, (1:10.69), 1:03.70, (1:02.73) = 1:06.86
5x5: 1:51.49, (1:40.16), (1:54.89), 1:45.21, 1:46.31 = 1:47.67
6X6: (4:36.56), 4:05.50, (3:37.29), 3:53.78, 3:45.42 = 3:54.90
7x7: (5:59.80), (5:25.77), 5:41.44, 5:48.93, 5:31.78 = 5:40.72
234: 1:23.48
2345: 3:39.37
4x4 bld: DNF, DNF, 14:58.12 = 14:58.12 (PB)
5x5 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
multi bld: 5/6 45:07.85
clock: 11.71, (16.42), 11.99, 11.86, (11.59) = 11.85 Wow lucky!
3x3 MTS: 1:26.47, (2:14.77), 1:35.95, 1:25.22, (1:23.53) = 1:29.21


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2: 2.27, 1.38, 2.86, 2.32, 2.86 = 2.48
3x3: 11.33, 10.54, 9.75, 9.19, 9.14 = 9.83
4x4: 44.18, 42.07, 51.25, 39.67, 41.93 = 42.73
5x5: 1:19.76, 1:23.08, 1:09.01, 1:20.00, 1:21.56 = 1:20.44
6x6: 2:47.60, 2:51.46, 2:39.85, 2:42.02, 2:40.69 = 2:43.44
7x7: 4:29.24, 4:27.40, 4:35.72, 4:29.81, 4:08.74 = 4:28.82
2x2 BLD: 9.58, DNF(7.81), 9.89+ = 9.58
3x3 BLD: 58.84, 50.27, 1:14.68 = 50.27
4x4 BLD: 5:43.22, DNS, DNS = 5:43.22
5x5 BLD: DNF(15:39), DNF(14:41), 14:48.64 = 14:48.64
Multi BLD: 10/12 (43:17)
3x3 OH: 20.75, 17.74, 18.49, 15.69, 17.02 = 17.75
2-4 relay: 58.34
2-5 relay: 2:18.73
Magic: 1.13, 1.18, 1.21, 1.21, 1.15 = 1.18
Clock: 7.81, 9.44, 8.68, 8.48, 9.48 = 8.87
Megaminx: 42.47, 44.07, 46.66, 50.91, 45.50 = 45.51
Pyraminx: 3.03, 4.56, 5.24, 4.98, 5.01 = 4.85
Square-1: 19.62, 19.72, 14.80, 26.08, 21.95 = 20.43

FMC: 35



Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D' U R U R2 F' D L' F
Solution: R' U R D R D2 B L U' B L' B' D L' D' B2 L' B D' B D B D' B D' B' L' R D2 L R' B' D2 B' U'

Premove U'
2x2x3: R' U R D R D2 B L U' (9)
F2L: B L' B' D L' D' B2 L' B D' *B' D* (21)
OLL: *D' B2* D B D' B *D* (28)
PLL: *D2* B' L' R D2 L R' B' D2 B' (38)
Undo premove: U' (39)
4 moves cancel.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2: 2.37, (1.21), (4.83), 3.54, 2.60=2.84
3x3: 8.54, 8.54, 8.57, (8.00), (9.79)=8.55
4x4: (37.830, 40.81, 39.77, 39.05, (45.68)=39.88
5x5: 1:13.87, (1:17.21), 1:08.77, (1:05.00), 1:12.92=1:11.85
6x6:
7x7:
3x3oh: 19.55, 17.46, 18.40, 15.72, 14.85=17.19
2-4relay: 53.01


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 10, 2012)

3x3x3
Ao5: 37.09
(34.28), 34.98, (50.09), 39.12, 37.18

Getting better...

Hopefully next week, I will have my new Lubix WitTwo, so I can do 2x2x2.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 10, 2012)

*3x3 OH:* 20.84, 20.19, (27.17), (16.70), 17.11 = *19.38*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 10, 2012)

2x2: DNF(2.76), 1.22, 2.28, 2.09, 2.16 = 2.18

3x3 10.46, 12.30, 11.19, 12.12, 12.35 = 11.87
Comment: Pretty bad, wasn't really warmed up.

4x4: 51.96, 52.69, 48.94, 44.67, 47.28 = 49.39

5x5: 1:54.04, 2:00.50, 1:55.18, 1:47.62, 2:19.60 = 1:56.57 
Comment: I've gotten really rusty >.>

2x2 BLD: 4.52, 14.63, 8.98 = 4.98

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:17.60), 2:21.99, DNF(2:27.99)
Comment: The first solve I popped, I've also gotten ridiculous rusty at BLD.

3x3 Multi BLD: 0/4 in 40:32.21 
Comment: I really need to work on BLD, I think I recalled my first 2 cubes completely wrong. Guess that happens when you haven't done BLD in 3 months.

3x3 OH: 18.35, (22.58), (12.72), 16.81, 17.97 = 17.71 
Comment: 12.72 was a LL skip, which is pretty sad for a LL skip.

2 + 3 + 4 Relay
1:07.96

Pyraminx: 13.27, 6.18, 8.97, 9.15, 10.35 = 9.49


----------



## irontwig (Jan 10, 2012)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



U2 L2 D' B L2 D2 U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' U' D2 F' L' U R U' L U R' L2 F L' B

On the inverse:
B' L F' L2 U' F [Two squares]

Switch to normal:
U2 [Trial and error]
L2 D' B L2 D2 [F2L-1]
U' R' U2 R [F2L]
F R U R' U' F' [Snyder first look]
U' D2 [AUF,ADF]
F' U.L2 F L' B [Undo pre-moves]

Insert at dot: U' L' U R U' L U R' (Two moves cancel)

Back from DNFing.


----------



## Kian (Jan 10, 2012)

OH Solves 3 and 4 I got and LL skip and a PLL skip, respectively. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*gasp* feliks is doing weekly competition *gasps again*


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

3x3: 13.90, 12.90, 15.50, 17.73, 17.80 = 15.71

with OH

OH: 16.98, 18.28, 16.49, 14.75, 17.56 = 17.01

I am totally not prepared for comp. Whatever.


----------



## mande (Jan 11, 2012)

2x2: 6.31, (3.75), (7.77), 6.53, 6.30 = 6.38

3x3: (14.77), 16.87, (19.79), 16.79, 15.21 = 16.29

3x3 OH: (30.13), 36.20, (DNF(36.84)), 44.34, 34.87 = 38.47

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:38.34)[1:26.64], 2:58.17[1:28.96], 2:15.71[1:14.82] = 2:15.71

3x3 MTS: (2:18.13), 1:30.81, 2:09.03, (1:21.28), 1:30.93 = 1:43.59

3x3 MultiBLD: 3/4 (32:40) = 2 points
Comment: The last cube memoed (first one solved) was slightly messed up...messed up some setup move somewhere 

3x3 FMC: 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F' R U2 F L' R U2 L R' F U F2 U R' F' D F R F' D2 F2 D U F' U' R F' R F2 L2 D' F L' B

Explanation:
2x2x2 on inverse scramble: B' L F' D L2
Shift to scramble with premoves L2 D' F L' B
2x2x3: F' R U' F2 U
Shift to scramble with premoves B' L F' D L2
2x2x3: B' L F' D L2
Leave 3 edges: F2 R' F R' U F U' D' F2 D2 (R D' R') (R' D R) F R' F' D' F R

Skeleton: F' R *** U' F2 U R' F' D F R F' D2 F2 D U F' U' R F' R F2 L2 D' F L' B
Insert at ***: U2 F L' R U2 L R' F U2 to cancel 1 move
Total = 34 moves


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 11, 2012)

3x3: 14.88, 14.88, 13.41, (11.17), (16.00) = 14.39
4x4: 1:10.21, 1:12.83, (1:15.63), 1:06.10, (58.41) = 1:09.71
5x5: 1:46.81, 1:57.65, (1:42.92), (1:58.87), 1:49.16 = 1:51.21
6x6: 4:04.71, (3:39.97), 4:06.00, 4:02.92, (4:29.51) = 4:04.54
7x7: (5:53.92), 5:25.48, (5:25.19), 5:47.70, 5:29.19 = 5:34.12
Megaminx: 1:20.02, (1:07.70), 1:29.32, (1:41.17), 1:20.19 = 1:23.18

6x6 was :fp, but everything else is quite good


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2012)

3x3: 11.26, 10.36, 12.18, 14.04, 10.20 = *11.27*

3x3 BLD: 57.46, 54.34, DNF = *54.34*

4x4: 1:00.28, 45.11, 56.10, 46.56, 53.96 = *52.21*
1st solve had triple parity, could've been better.


----------



## Escher (Jan 11, 2012)

3x3: (7.10), 9.01, 7.37, (11.64), 8.57 = 8.32

First solve was easy, 3rd was 2GLL, messed up 4th


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 11, 2012)

3x3: 18.24, 16.99, 19.59, 19.77, 18.79 = 18.88

Will do other events later if I remember.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 11, 2012)

2x2: 2.49,(1.54), 3.29, (3.41), 2.56 = *2.78 *
4x4: (58.89), 59.67, (1:03.50), 1:01.50, 1:01.66 = *1:00.94*

Good for me. Hopefully I will do well at the Irish Open


----------



## irontwig (Jan 11, 2012)

wat Feliks 1:47.41 6x6 single


----------



## Carrot (Jan 11, 2012)

irontwig said:


> wat Feliks 1:47.41 6x6 single


 
HOLY WTF!?!?!? :O


----------



## mycube (Jan 11, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.11 (3.91) (4.56) 4.06 4.06 = 4.08
comment: wow very constant! 
3x3x3: 11.19 (13.71) 12.63 13.31 (10.22) = 12.38
last solve was mit x-cross 
4x4x4: 1:08.93 (1:09.28) (1:08.72) 1:09.11 1:09.06 = 1:09.03
comment: BAAAD
5x5x5: (2:20.19) 2:19.19 2:13.91 (2:00.19) 2:09.31 = 2:14.14
comment: fail at sub2 
6x6x6: (3:56.90) (3:59.71) 3:58.11 3:57.69 3:57.75 = 3:57.85
7x7x7: 6:30.83 6:27.44 (6:44.83) 6:36.68 (6:14.91) = 6:31.65
3x3x3 OH: (28.88) 26.77 28.33 26.53 (17.33) = 27.21
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:30.15
comment: fail at sub1:30. Had an lockup with my SS4x4..
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:03.36 
Megaminx: 2:59.21 2:59.27 2:52.84 (2:50.06) (2:59.44) = 2:57.11
Pyraminx: (7.11) (12.28) 8.59 11.97 11.88 = 10.81
Match the Scramble: (DNF) (1:14.58) 1:50.44 1:36.75 1:52.90 = 1:46.70
comment: at the DNF I failed at the corners. Secound one was PB about 15 secounds better than my last 

Fewest Moves: 55 HTM
could be much better..


Spoiler



R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D' U R U R2 F' D L' F

Cross: L´ D R2 F´ D2 [5/5]
F2L-Pair1: R´ U´ R U R´ U2 R[7/12]
F2L-Pair2: B´ U´ B U2 B´ U B[7/19]
F2L-Pair3: R U R´ U2 R U R U´ R U´ R5[11/30]
F2L-Pair4: F´ L F L´ [4/34]
Oll: F R U´ R´ U´ R U R´ F[9/43]
Pll: R2 U R U R´ U´ R´ U´ R´ U R´ U[12/55]


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 11, 2012)

2x2x2: (3.80), (2.28), 3.55, 2.64, 3.48 => 3.22
3x3x3: 11.14, (11.03), 11.88, 11.95, (13.24) => 11.66
4x4x4: (1:03.47), (58.67), 1:02.90, 1:02.54, 59.69 => 1:01.71
5x5x5: 1:56.93, (2:05.65), 1:52.87, (1:51.30), 1:56.96 => 1:55.59
7x7x7: (5:27.95), (4:57.71), 5:10.28, 5:16.92, 5:02.30 => 5:09.83
pyraminx: 12.20, (15.12), 9.74, (7.85), 8.55 => 10.16
square-1: 26.22, 25.35, (18.14), (29.65), 28.55 => 26.71
skewb: 5.96, 7.55, 7.71, (5.91), (7.81) => 7.07


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2012)

FMC : *33 moves*  Duh PB.



Spoiler



Scramble : R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D' U R U R2 F' D L' F 
Solution : L2 D' B F2 L' F' U' F' U B D2 U' L U L' D2 F' L F U2 B F' L2 B' L F U F' U' L' U F U'

L2 D' B F2 L' F' U' F' U B // 2x2x2 with a 1x2x2 from same D layer. L2 D' B L' B is a good block, too.
D2 U' L U L' D2 // 2x2x3 with F2L pair but no cross edge attached on D
F' L F // F2L minus cross edge
U2 B F' L2 B' *F* // F2L (Oh, how I wish STM was used)
*F'* L F U F' U' L' U F U' // OLL with PLL skip. Two weeks in a row!  F moves cancel completely.

Backup solution of *35 moves* : L2 D' B F2 L' F' U' F' U B D2 U' L U L' D2 L F B' U' F' L' U' L U B' L' U D' B2 U' D L' B2 L

L2 D' B F2 L' F' U' F' U B D2 U' L U L' D2 // Same stuff I was doing above. Working on the D layer until now. Switching to R.
L F B' U' F' *B* // F2L on R layer and M slice
*B'* L' U' L U *B* // OLL
*B2* L' U D' B2 U' D L' B2 L // Optimal U Perm. Two moves cancel into B'.

I think this would be my PB as well. Two really awesome solutions this week!     



EDIT: WOO! Tied for second with Mike on Odder's site! Probably not in total though because people post here.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 12, 2012)

6x6x6: 6:09.16, 5:57.03, 6:31.97, 5:54.82, 5:26.57 = 6:00.34 :-(
7x7x7: 9:42.15, 10:08.61, 10:03.14, 8:17.62, 9:13.50 = 9:39.60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> FMC : *33 moves*  Duh PB.
> EDIT: WOO! Tied for second with Mike on Odder's site! Probably not in total though because people post here.


 
Nice job! I was really proud of my solution, too - it was a much better-than-average solution for me. I think you did great - congratulations!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, and congrats to you too  It's funny for me because I know nothing about FMC, and I mean literally nothing. To me it's just "be a little more efficient than usual". Note : I went back to check my back-up solution again and found that it was really 35 moves!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 12, 2012)

FMC: 33 HTM
5 minutes for leaving two flipped edges and 4 corners incl a twisted one.
Decided to just go for it and insert a "5-flip" and a 3 cycle.
Too bad there was no good insertion for flipper, last week I got a 24 HTM PB with it 

Fun stuff 



Spoiler



U2 L : D' U' B L // faulty Xcross
B' . U' B R U R' // take out faulty pair + make square
F' U2 L F L' // place pair and square leaves 4 corners (incl twisted one) and two flipped edges
5-flip in this location requires 2 set up moves so better insert it at . where it only takes 1
. = L B’ D’ B2 R’ B’ R2 D’ R’ D2 L’ to flip edges and 3 corners, solving the twisted one 
Leaves 3 corners that I insert at : to cancel 3 moves
: = L’ D2 L U2 L’ D2 L U2

Final solution:
U2 D2 L U2 L’ D2 L U D' B L B' L B’ D’ B2 R’ B’ R2 D’ R’ D2 L’ U' B R U R' F' U2 L F L' = 33 HTM


----------



## square-3 (Jan 12, 2012)

2x2: (6.43), (11.12), 8.56, 6.68, 8.24 = 7.83
3x3: 26.82, 28.04, (25.73), 27.94, (29.39) = 27.60
5x5: 3:42.75, 3:31.15, (3:47.21), (3:09.30), 3:46.51 = 3:40.14


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 13, 2012)

*3x3:23.13
σ=2.49*
(28.65), 23.61, (21.38), 23.11, 22.68


----------



## nekosensei (Jan 14, 2012)

3x3x3 : 18.52, 19.37, 19.66, 15.98, 18.09


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

Gah. On Odder's site, I entered in the time for my 2+3+4 Relay into the 2+3+4+5 box. I realized right away and changed it back to 0.00, but now I have a result of 0.00 in the rankings. Clearly this should not be counted.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 14, 2012)

(53.47), (38.27), 44.18, 49.55, 39.52 = 44.42


----------



## Carrot (Jan 14, 2012)

Type in DNS 



Jaycee said:


> Gah. On Odder's site, I entered in the time for my 2+3+4 Relay into the 2+3+4+5 box. I realized right away and changed it back to 0.00, but now I have a result of 0.00 in the rankings. Clearly this should not be counted.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

oddr iz majik :O


----------



## Carrot (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> oddr iz majik :O


 
Isn't it obvious? if you didn't start your first solve you didn't start at all.. therefore it never happened


----------



## Attila (Jan 15, 2012)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



F2DLRBR2U’F’LR’DFB’L2U’FB’R2F2B2L’D2F2L2F2L2F2
F2DLRBR2 all corners -2 moves, and 3 edges,
U’F’LR’D more an edge,
FB’L2U’FB’R2F2B2L’D2L2 L6E,
L2F2L2F2L2F2 4 edges swap.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 15, 2012)

*2x2: * 4.89, (1.94), 5.81, 5.73, (7.37) = 5.48
*3x3:* 24.51, 24.81, 26.34, (34.81), (23.16) = 25.22
*OH:* 54.89, 58.92, (54.14), 1:07.25, (DNF) = 1:00.35 :fp
*Pyraminx:* 7.72, (12.68), 6.73, (6.43), 6.77 = 7.07 On the second I did the wrong LL alg


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2012)

*FMC: 43 HTM
*


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D' U R U R2 F' D L' F
Solution: R' U R D R D2 L B L B2 U' B' L B L' U' F U' F' U L D L' D' L' U D F2 D' F' D F D' B D F' D' F D F2 D' B' U' (43)

2x2x2 block: R' U R D R D2 (6)
Double x-cross: L B L B2 U' (5/11)
Pair 2 F2Ls: B' L B L' U' (5/16)
Insert pair: F U' F' U (4/20)
Insert other pair: L D L' D' L' (5/25)
Last 3 corners: U D F2 D' F' D F D' B D F' D' F D F2 D' B' U' (18/43)

Comment: :fp at the last 3 corners, I was in a hurry and couldn't find anything good. If it was just and 8 move commutator it would've been a 33 move solution...


----------



## Edmund (Jan 15, 2012)

2x2-4.42
3.91, (2.09), 4.46, (6.22), 4.88
I'll definitely take this


----------



## Lumej (Jan 16, 2012)

5x5: 3:17.70, (3:36.45), 3:15.59, (3:06.97), 3:22.45 = 3:18.58
3x3: (21.82), 20.55, (17.97), 18.97, 21.81 = 20.44
3x3oh: 54.93, 52.65, 56.65, (1:03.93), (39.59) = 54.74
4x4: 1:54.02, 1:57.06, 1:55.27, (2:00.54), (1:39.56) = 1:55.45
MTS: 1:32.66+), 1:13.35, 1:30.18, (57.36), 1:25.87 = 1:23.13
Pyraminx: (21.39), (12.00), 18.50, 15.60, 13.58 = 15.89
2x2: (34.37), (11.31), 20.18, 18.95, 28.32 = 22.48
_Yay, slower than 3x3^^ (used a mini-eastsheen since I lost my real one)._
234: 2:27.90
2345: 6:09.62
Magic: (2.81), 1.78, 1.81, 1.88, (1.59) = 1.82
7x7: 10:19.28, 9:32.71, 9:37.96, 10:09.09, DNS


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 16, 2012)

aarrrggghhh, somehow I can't update my MBLD result, I clicked the update result button nothing happens, it just refresh the page and the MBLD form resets. I already try several times, close the window and open it again, but still that happens. I'll just write it here. 
MBLD: 1/3 13:44. comment: memo was 10:33.57. 1st cube off by 2 edges, 2nd cube off by 5 edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> aarrrggghhh, somehow I can't update my MBLD result, I clicked the update result button nothing happens, it just refresh the page and the MBLD form resets. I already try several times, close the window and open it again, but still that happens. I'll just write it here.
> MBLD: 1/3 13:44. comment: memo was 10:33.57. 1st cube off by 2 edges, 2nd cube off by 5 edges.


 
If you notice on the right, Odder says there is a problem with negative results for multiBLD. It looks like if you just put in 0/0, it won't complain (even though that is technically wrong, and it should be a DNF). I'd suggest doing that and putting your actual result in a comment. (And Odder needs to fix it! )


----------



## Mcuber5 (Jan 16, 2012)

2x2 : 5.02, 1.83, 3.83, 6.09, 4.02 = 4.29 ; I clearly need a better cube...
3x3 : 17.11, 14.47, 16.05, 15.88, 16.47 = 16.13 ; Completely failed...
4x4 : 1:11.94, 1:06.11, 55.11, 1:06.72, 1:06.09 = 1:06.31 ; Good average, really good single
2x2BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF ; No comment 
3x3BLD : 1:38.66, DNF, 1:49.00 = 1:38.66 ; I have to practice more 3x3BLD
MultiBLD : 6/6 (30:27.94) ; Yeah, finally !
3x3OH : 25.94, 26.75, 29.03, 23.83, 27.90 = 26.86 ; Can do better
Pyraminx : 5.19, 7.90, 6.46, 9.61, 5.75 = 6.70 ; Quite good
Megaminx : 2:04.06, 1:49.94, 1:56.84, 1:57.65, 1:53.44 = 1:55.98 ; Normal average
Square-1 : 25.56, 28.13, 27.93, 33.13, 54.52 = 29.73 ; Sub30, nice
Clock : 9.91, 12.72, 16.61, 13.28, 13.18 = 13.06 ; Arf, close to sub13, really good anyway, awesome sub10 single
2-3-4 Realy : 1:33.50 ; Normal


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 16, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> *
> Last 3 corners: U D F2 D' F' D F D' B D F' D' F D F2 D' B' U' (18/43)
> 
> Comment: :fp at the last 3 corners, I was in a hurry and couldn't find anything good. If it was just and 8 move commutator it would've been a 33 move solution...*


*

Ouch...
It is a nasty case indeed but you can do with 2 set up moves: B' U - B' R' B L2 B' R B L2 - U' B :0

Or do the 3-cycle upfront with D' L D R D' L' D R' and cancel 1 move with your starting move R'
Feel free to check for better insertions *


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 16, 2012)

2x2x2: (4.85) - 4.73 - 4.27 - (3.96) - 4.00 = 4.33
3x3x3: (15.07) - 17.02 - (17.33) - 16.09 - 16.83 = 16.65
4x4x4: 1:04.11 - 1:05.31 - 1:03.42 - (1:07.72) - (1:02.26) = 1:04.28
5x5x5: (1:55.64) - (1:43.90) - 1:48.10 - 1:46.40 - 1:49.85 = 1:48.12
6x6x6: (3:13.58) - 3:05.34 - (3:04.01) - 3:08.19 - 3:05.91 = 3:06.48
7x7x7: 5:13.40 - (5:20.14) - 5:16.99 - 5:13.92 - (5:13.23) = 5:14.77
3x3x3OH: 29.30 - (29.47) - 28.90 - (25.32) - 29.33 = 29.18
2BLD: 45.60 - DNF - 46.50 = 45.60
3BLD: 5:46.70 - DNF - DNF = 5:46.70
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 14:56.68
2-4: 1:36.70
2-5: 3:26.40
Magic: 1.78 - 1.82 - 1.79 - (1.74) - (1.99) = 1.80
Master Magic: 3.24 - 3.09 - (3.04) - 3.26 - (3.26) = 3.20
Megaminx: 1:26.49 - 1:27.02 - (1:29.05) - 1:28.10 - (1:22.25) = 1:27.20
Pyraminx: (10.07) - (8.04) - 9.04 - 8.37 - 9.25 = 8.89
Clock: (15.48) - 17.40 - 16.80 - 16.41 - (18.22) = 16.87
Square-1: (1:15.46) - 1:20.13 - 1:24.50 - 1:32.40 - (1:56.04) = 1:25.68
Skewb: (12.59) - 10.24 - 12.57 - 12.11 - (8.67) = 11.64

I'm still giving preference to thread posts for now, just because I lose track of stuff easily


----------



## Sillas (Jan 16, 2012)

*2x2x2:* (08.37) - 08.12 - 08.11 - 08.37 - (05.12) = *8.20*

*3x3x3:* 20.50 - (21.47) - 20.18 - 19.40 - (17.54) = *20.03*

*3x3x3OH:* 36.36 - 40.58 - 38.91 - (50.88) - (26.88) = _*38.61*_


----------



## guusrs (Jan 16, 2012)

FMC: 30


Spoiler



scramble: R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D' U R U R2 F' D L' F
solve: L' D U' B L U' L' U' F U2 F' U2 B2 U F B U' F2 R U D2 L. R' U' L U R U' L' U 
on inverse scramble:
pre-moves (D' L )
siamese 2x2x2 + 2 pairs: L' D2 U' R' F2 U B' F' U' B (10+2)
all but c3: B U2 F U2 F' U L U L' B' U (20+2)
undo pre-moves: D' L (22)
at the beginning insert: U' L U R' U' L' U R, no cancellations )-;


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2012)

Website entry for week 2 has been closed - the website now points to week 3. As before, if you have late entries, please enter them in a post here.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for late result:

3x3 Multi BLD: 2/3 27:41.89

Yay! Happy with this. 1st cube wasn't even close. I have no idea what was even wrong with it.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 18, 2012)

*WHO IS THIS PERSON!?!? Please contact Odder as soon as possible, so I can try figure out what happened with this person's results (they have been stored incorrectly somehow). The person already submitted results for week 3! (if you only 'own' one of these results, please contact me.)*
3x3x3: _(20.20, 22.34, 17.41, 17.15, 21.57)_ = *19.73*
6x6x6: _(8:50.67, 4:17.77, 4:53.32, 4:29.51, 4:23.79)_ = *4:35.54*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(2:05.65, 1:57.40, DNS)_ = *1:57.40*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(12:51.22, DNS, DNS)_ = *12:51.22*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNS, DNS)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(DNF)_ = *8888*
Clock: _(39.72, 46.17, 34.91, 39.69, 37.33)_ = *38.91*


for week 3 this mysterious 'user' submitted:
2x2x2: _(8.09, 8.91, 7.25, 10.50, 9.88)_ = *8.96*
3x3x3: _(31.61, 30.36, 26.34, 31.65, 33.47)_ = *31.21*
4x4x4: _(1:58.16, 1:49.93, 1:29.61, 2:07.11, 1:35.09)_ = *1:47.73*
5x5x5: _(3:19.83, 3:43.97, 3:23.72, 3:37.53, 3:05.28)_ = *3:27.03*
6x6x6: _(6:53.32, 13:57.32, 6:09.57, 6:29.60, 5:54.64)_ = *6:30.83*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00)_ = *DNF*
Magic: _(2.27, 9.80, 4.78, 26.09, 1.80)_ = *5.62*
Pyraminx: _(0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00)_ = *DNF*
Square-1: _(0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00)_ = *DNF*



*Results imported from Odderen.dk* (8888 = DNF, 9999 = DNS... In case my system forgot to translate it)


Spoiler



*Odder (userId=66)*
2x2x2: _(5.84, 1.92, 4.13, 3.25, 4.30)_ = *3.89*
3x3x3: _(12.28, 15.03, 13.40, 13.33, 11.66)_ = *13.00*
4x4x4: _(1:09.54, 1:02.06, 1:05.03, 1:03.52, 59.00)_ = *1:03.54*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(30.18, 25.58, 21.02, 17.96, 18.02)_ = *21.54*
Pyraminx: _(2.61, 3.68, 3.81, 3.00, 2.66)_ = *3.11*
Square-1: _(48.02, 47.69, 1:35.90, 44.50, 35.77)_ = *46.74*
Skewb: _(6.47, 10.52, 10.84, 6.61, 7.08)_ = *8.07*

*waffle=ijm (userId=71)*
2x2x2: _(3.22, 1.05, 2.06, 3.15, 3.05)_ = *2.75*
3x3x3: _(11.81, 10.34, 9.83, 10.43, DNF)_ = *10.86*
4x4x4: _(54.19, 57.36, 50.59, 55.50, 55.08)_ = *54.92*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, 19.05, DNF)_ = *19.05*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(21.80, 20.83, 18.83, 19.55, 19.03)_ = *19.80*

*henrik (userId=73)*
2x2x2: _(4.22, 1.91, 6.30, 3.31, 3.90)_ = *3.81*
3x3x3: _(13.31, 15.15, 11.19, 13.06, 10.84)_ = *12.52*
4x4x4: _(56.55, 1:04.05, 1:07.78, 1:05.21, 1:12.03)_ = *1:05.68*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(33.34, 41.15, DNF)_ = *33.34*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(1:43.96, DNF, DNF)_ = *1:43.96*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(24.66, 29.19, 31.96, 25.36, 25.97)_ = *26.84*
3x3x3 With feet: _(47.55, 40.15, 38.40, 44.31, 34.04)_ = *40.95*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:35.16)_ = *1:35.16*
Magic: _(1.05, 3.00, 1.02, 1.03, 3.36)_ = *1.69*
Master Magic: _(3.61, 3.31, 3.55, 3.53, 2.77)_ = *3.46*
Clock: _(13.15, 14.09, 16.55, 12.33, 14.88)_ = *14.04*
Megaminx: _(2:19.11, 2:05.40, 2:25.94, 1:54.06, 2:18.61)_ = *2:14.37*
Pyraminx: _(5.28, 12.55, 7.36, 7.81, 13.47)_ = *9.24*
Square-1: _(23.97, 1:06.97, 35.65, 43.80, 1:40.27)_ = *48.81*
Skewb: _(32.66, 20.65, 39.22, 13.47, 20.02)_ = *24.44*

*Trondhat (userId=74)*
2x2x2: _(9.27, 5.10, 9.90, 9.59, 9.34)_ = *9.40*
3x3x3: _(23.37, 31.77, 24.08, 37.87, 27.18)_ = *27.68*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(3:39.53)_ = *3:39.53*

*hcfong (userId=83)*
2x2x2: _(21.10, DNF, 30.95, 16.13, 19.77)_ = *23.94*
3x3x3: _(41.76, 45.25, 48.32, 47.49, 49.78)_ = *47.02*

*Mike Hughey (userId=85)*
2x2x2: _(9.27, 3.34, 9.61, 9.12, 6.20)_ = *8.20*
3x3x3: _(22.64, 24.72, 22.72, 24.64, 21.18)_ = *23.33*
4x4x4: _(1:32.90, 1:30.09, 1:25.45, 1:41.46, 1:29.32)_ = *1:30.77*
5x5x5: _(2:41.53, 2:40.12, 2:35.46, 2:28.23, 2:28.74)_ = *2:34.77*
6x6x6: _(4:49.28, 4:35.02, 4:28.30, 4:24.31, 5:26.97)_ = *4:37.53*
7x7x7: _(6:57.90, 7:02.97, 6:43.43, 7:22.67, 7:30.87)_ = *7:07.85*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(39.55, 28.35, 37.27)_ = *28.35*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(1:32.98, 1:13.50, 1:17.03)_ = *1:13.50*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, 7:01.92, 8:24.94)_ = *7:01.92*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(17:10.93, 16:20.35, DNF)_ = *16:20.35*
6x6x6 blindfolded: _(34:50.40)_ = *34:50.40*
7x7x7 blindfolded: _(DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(2/3 in 8:16)_ = *1 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(41.81, 37.41, 46.21, 43.83, 40.50)_ = *42.05*
3x3x3 With feet: _(1:55.52, 1:27.03, 1:50.44, 1:53.77, 1:38.66)_ = *1:47.62*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(1:15.87, 1:22.38, 57.13, 1:09.39, 1:07.26)_ = *1:10.84*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(B D R F' R F U F2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' F' U2 F L U2 L2 B L B' L U2 L' U D F2 D)_ = *33*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:05.98)_ = *2:05.98*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:18.75)_ = *4:18.75*
Magic: _(10.19, 2.22, 1.66, 2.06, 1.77)_ = *2.02*
Master Magic: _(4.72, 3.68, 5.27, 3.93, 3.72)_ = *4.12*
Clock: _(2:46.75, 14.55, 15.78, 13.15, 16.18)_ = *15.50*
Megaminx: _(DNF, 2:42.22, 2:46.16, 2:45.95, 2:36.34)_ = *2:44.78*
Pyraminx: _(2:01.13, 15.13, 54.80, 11.83, 19.94)_ = *29.96*
Square-1: _(6:11.66, 39.01, 33.27, 40.48, 1:00.40)_ = *46.63*
Skewb: _(3:04.93, 7.22, 19.11, 16.11, 21.38)_ = *18.87*

*brandbest1 (userId=88)*
2x2x2: _(9.36, 5.18, 9.33, 7.88, 6.34)_ = *7.85*
3x3x3: _(19.17, 24.72, 27.42, 24.31, 19.48)_ = *22.84*
4x4x4: _(1:37.70, 1:25.32, 1:57.89, DNF, 1:34.75)_ = *1:43.45*
5x5x5: _(3:39.33, 3:15.01, 2:55.27, 0.00, 0.00)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(1:43.64, 1:12.34, 54.87, 43.60, 55.73)_ = *1:00.98*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:52.60)_ = *1:52.60*
Magic: _(3.08, 1.41, 1.26, 1.13, 1.41)_ = *1.36*
Master Magic: _(3.28, 4.94, 2.96, 3.48, 3.05)_ = *3.27*
Clock: _(23.97, 29.93, DNF, 19.23, 28.68)_ = *27.53*
Pyraminx: _(24.87, 15.30, 16.80, 21.87, 16.68)_ = *18.45*
Square-1: _(1:21.90, 1:26.15, 1:34.37, 1:07.14, 2:05.23)_ = *1:27.47*
Skewb: _(20.42, 14.32, 21.60, 25.99, 28.66)_ = *22.67*

*theZcuber (userId=90)*
2x2x2: _(5.27, 1.66, 4.52, 4.52, 4.05)_ = *4.36*
3x3x3: _(19.03, 18.53, 19.41, 16.09, 18.16)_ = *18.57*
4x4x4: _(2:32.12, 2:28.59, 2:29.80, 2:25.58, 3:28.19)_ = *2:30.17*
5x5x5: _(3:17.95, 2:59.12, 3:05.49, 3:02.01, 3.00)_ = *3:02.21*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(32.58, 25.19, DNF)_ = *25.19*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(5:17.59, DNF, 4:55.23)_ = *4:55.23*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNS, DNS)_ = *DNF*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNS, DNS)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(2/2 in 16:12)_ = *2 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(43.52, 45.78, 37.91, DNF, 52.87)_ = *47.39*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(L2 F' D' R2 L' B R' U2 L' U' R2 L' U R U2 L' R' U' R2 U L' U' R' B U2 R2 D B' D' R2 F' U F U2 B')_ = *35*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(3:15.93)_ = *3:15.93*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(6:12.84)_ = *6:12.84*
Magic: _(0.91, 0.87, 0.88, 0.80, 0.94)_ = *0.89*
Master Magic: _(4.55, 4.72, 4.41, 4.25, 4.35)_ = *4.44*
Pyraminx: _(6.19, 6.05, 5.93, 6.00, 6.53)_ = *6.08*
Skewb: _(10.58, 10.15, 10.89, 9.82, 10.36)_ = *10.36*

*HampusHansson (userId=91)*
2x2x2: _(6.80, 1.75, 6.04, 4.07, 5.17)_ = *5.09*
3x3x3: _(15.41, 17.22, 17.81, 20.91, 17.49)_ = *17.51*
4x4x4: _(1:32.41, 1:19.33, 1:33.90, 1:32.19, 1:31.93)_ = *1:32.18*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(40.62, 29.26, 33.39, 23.23, 25.85)_ = *29.50*
Clock: _(9.94, 9.86, 9.53, 7.34, 15.19)_ = *9.78*
Pyraminx: _(11.53, 18.82, 9.69, 11.89, 9.66)_ = *11.04*

*TheAria97 (userId=92)*
2x2x2: _(5.86, 5.07, 3.62, 5.96, 4.95)_ = *5.29*
3x3x3: _(11.29, 13.18, 13.22, 12.46, 14.61)_ = *12.95*
4x4x4: _(1:45.53, 2:11.11, 1:47.68, 2:02.68, 1:42.54)_ = *1:51.96*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(15.94, 23.65, 25.78, 15.44, 16.50)_ = *18.70*

*Zane_C (userId=94)*
2x2x2: _(8.56, 5.42, 5.85, 6.36, 5.16)_ = *5.88*
3x3x3: _(15.53, 14.65, 11.10, 18.06, 14.01)_ = *14.73*
4x4x4: _(52.19, 1:13.69, 56.55, 1:00.49, 1:01.23)_ = *59.42*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(17.08, 26.35, 21.42)_ = *17.08*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 53.42)_ = *53.42*

*Krag (userId=95)*
2x2x2: _(5.74, 2.28, 5.56, 3.77, 5.05)_ = *4.79*
3x3x3: _(16.66, 21.55, 21.32, 19.92, 21.78)_ = *20.93*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, 58.87, 1:13.82)_ = *58.87*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(3:38.75, 4:10.19, DNF)_ = *3:38.75*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(R' U R D R D2 B L R B2 R' U2 L U B2 U' L' D' B D B' F U L' U' L' U L U' F' B L2 B' L2 B D' B' L' B L B D B2 L')_ = *44*

*Yttrium (userId=96)*
2x2x2: _(5.03, 2.18, 9.27, 6.47, 8.02)_ = *6.51*
3x3x3: _(16.03, 14.16, 17.05, 15.53, 18.88)_ = *16.20*
4x4x4: _(1:20.41, 1:16.84, 1:27.33, 1:37.16, 1:20.56)_ = *1:22.77*
5x5x5: _(2:32.66, 2:38.50, 2:29.91, 2:34.00, 2:15.81)_ = *2:32.19*
6x6x6: _(5:33.27, 5:56.36, 5:27.61, 5:35.22, 5:09.78)_ = *5:32.03*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(51.18, 39.68, 58.65)_ = *39.68*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(2:21.02, 1:50.68, 2:19.13)_ = *1:50.68*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, 13:02.18, DNS)_ = *13:02.18*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(38:11.98, DNS, DNS)_ = *38:11.98*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(5/5 in 28:34)_ = *5 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(41.52, 43.94, 39.06, 47.52, 38.44)_ = *41.51*
3x3x3 With feet: _(4:41.81, 5:11.69, 4:15.69, 4:13.93, 4:12.91)_ = *4:23.81*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(1:41.00, 1:39.55, 1:58.63, 1:50.78, 1:53.43)_ = *1:48.40*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(y2 R U2 D' F R U2 R U L U L' y' U L U' L' F' U2 F U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' y Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 R2 B')_ = *45*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:04.03)_ = *2:04.03*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:51.18)_ = *4:51.18*
Magic: _(2.30, 2.21, 1.86, 2.13, 2.43)_ = *2.21*
Master Magic: _(3.61, 3.55, 3.28, 3.43, 3.84)_ = *3.53*
Clock: _(17.59, 14.31, 14.47, 14.47, DNF)_ = *15.51*
Megaminx: _(2:43.38, 2:36.21, 3:02.38, 2:45.44, 2:30.93)_ = *2:41.68*
Pyraminx: _(25.63, 13.44, 21.28, 33.28, 18.13)_ = *21.68*
Square-1: _(59.61, 42.69, 1:11.46, 1:01.40, 30.94)_ = *54.57*

*Jakube (userId=98)*
2x2x2: _(6.27, 3.08, 6.98, 3.31, 5.26)_ = *4.95*
3x3x3: _(34.11, 14.93, 19.78, 18.46, 22.58)_ = *20.27*
4x4x4: _(1:01.00, 1:07.94, 58.37, 1:05.68, 1:09.14)_ = *1:04.87*
5x5x5: _(2:14.51, 2:06.65, 2:16.76, 2:07.02, 2:01.98)_ = *2:09.39*
6x6x6: _(3:47.40, 4:16.40, 4:10.92, 4:06.70, 4:17.90)_ = *4:11.34*
7x7x7: _(6:45.67, 6:21.72, 6:13.07, 6:03.58, 6:07.54)_ = *6:14.11*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(32.87, 19.79, 30.09)_ = *19.79*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(1:30.14, 1:10.23, 1:13.62)_ = *1:10.23*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, 5:24.94, DNS)_ = *5:24.94*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(12:50.76, DNF, 10:13.15)_ = *10:13.15*
6x6x6 blindfolded: _(DNF)_ = *DNF*
7x7x7 blindfolded: _(DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(16/19 in 58:07)_ = *13 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(22.13, 26.30, 28.92, 23.80, 24.41)_ = *24.84*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:20.60)_ = *1:20.60*
Magic: _(1.94, 1.81, 1.75, 2.50, DNF)_ = *2.08*
Master Magic: _(4.64, 4.52, 11.59, 5.26, 4.99)_ = *4.96*
Clock: _(1:11.45, 38.60, DNF, 38.39, 33.19)_ = *49.48*
Megaminx: _(4:44.68, 5:10.72, 4:24.68, 3:58.84, 3:45.02)_ = *4:22.73*
Square-1: _(51.69, 1:50.10, 1:45.35, 49.02, 1:24.70)_ = *1:20.58*

*Divineskulls (userId=99)*
2x2x2: _(7.75, 3.18, 6.15, 8.11, 5.91)_ = *6.60*
3x3x3: _(27.27, 27.15, 20.34, 19.53, 26.38)_ = *24.62*
4x4x4: _(1:25.14, 1:28.71, 1:17.19, 1:23.03, 1:57.78)_ = *1:25.63*
5x5x5: _(2:41.05, 2:24.71, 2:41.71, 2:16.21, 2:57.65)_ = *2:35.82*
6x6x6: _(6:26.95, 6:41.54, 5:40.95, DNF, 5:57.20)_ = *6:21.90*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(5:48.24, DNF, DNF)_ = *5:48.24*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(40.15, 38.88, 39.84, 30.13, 37.90)_ = *38.87*

*gass (userId=100)*
2x2x2: _(4.50, 1.86, 2.94, 4.62, 3.95)_ = *3.80*
3x3x3: _(15.21, 13.18, 14.92, 13.98, 11.22)_ = *14.03*
4x4x4: _(54.17, 59.14, 1:09.37, 1:03.30, 59.12)_ = *1:00.52*
5x5x5: _(1:43.80, 1:39.52, 1:37.76, 1:37.80, 1:37.87)_ = *1:38.40*
6x6x6: _(3:52.72, 3:26.80, 3:13.56, 3:28.27, 2:49.77)_ = *3:22.88*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(23.44, DNF, DNF)_ = *23.44*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(35.94, 34.86, 41.26, 35.87, 34.32)_ = *35.56*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(1:27.30, 52.63, 1:37.34, 2:12.67, 1:21.67)_ = *1:28.77*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:22.20)_ = *1:22.20*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(3:16.38)_ = *3:16.38*
Magic: _(1.46, 1.34, 8.00, 1.41, 1.42)_ = *1.43*
Master Magic: _(3.67, 3.27, 3.34, 3.58, 3.50)_ = *3.47*
Megaminx: _(2:01.91, 1:43.24, 2:21.90, 1:48.15, 2:11.40)_ = *2:00.49*
Pyraminx: _(3.96, 7.52, 4.47, 3.92, 3.26)_ = *4.12*

*tozies24 (userId=102)*
2x2x2: _(5.66, 2.65, 7.08, 8.36, 7.10)_ = *6.61*
3x3x3: _(16.54, 18.92, 13.87, 18.52, 14.68)_ = *16.58*

*Moops (userId=105)*
2x2x2: _(11.20, 18.14, 17.89, 8.63, 13.06)_ = *14.05*
3x3x3: _(34.35, 27.76, 30.07, 30.03, 31.99)_ = *30.70*
4x4x4: _(2:53.28, 2:41.31, 2:58.91, 3:09.33, 2:55.39)_ = *2:55.86*
5x5x5: _(4:20.01, 4:23.01, 3:45.51, 4:00.84, 4:43.55)_ = *4:14.62*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(29.07, DNF, 43.57)_ = *29.07*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(2:33.71, DNF, 3:33.91)_ = *2:33.71*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(4/5 in 33:34)_ = *3 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(1:02.97, 1:01.88, 1:08.57, 1:38.82, 1:22.34)_ = *1:11.29*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(6:22.92, 6:46.07, 7:13.72, 4:44.49, 6:25.80)_ = *6:31.60*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(3:45.18)_ = *3:45.18*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(8:25.94)_ = *8:25.94*
Pyraminx: _(25.07, 31.34, 24.05, 29.10, 31.28)_ = *28.48*

*aronpm (userId=106)*
2x2x2: _(6.09, 2.16, 8.49, 5.34, 6.22)_ = *5.88*
3x3x3: _(12.01, 12.88, 12.76, 12.90, 15.41)_ = *12.85*
4x4x4: _(1:10.45, 1:19.42, 1:01.82, 1:14.36, 1:08.18)_ = *1:11.00*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(14.34, DNF, DNF)_ = *14.34*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(40.49, 34.17, 35.59)_ = *34.17*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(33.93, 23.46, 30.67, 28.17, 25.53)_ = *28.12*
Square-1: _(39.06, 28.16, 28.12, 39.24, 42.71)_ = *35.49*

*jaysammey777 (userId=107)*
2x2x2: _(4.36, 1.87, 4.98, 4.65, 2.85)_ = *3.95*
3x3x3: _(13.61, 13.82, 13.34, 18.23, 11.46)_ = *13.59*
4x4x4: _(1:27.66, 1:24.82, 1:18.97, 1:25.81, 1:28.66)_ = *1:26.10*
5x5x5: _(2:44.22, 2:40.00, 2:43.90, 3:35.31, 2:40.27)_ = *2:42.80*
6x6x6: _(5:51.92, 5:36.75, 5:42.81, 5:23.05, 5:26.33)_ = *5:35.30*
7x7x7: _(9:05.78, 9:00.45, 8:52.89, 8:57.83, 8:54.17)_ = *8:57.48*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(11.15, DNF, DNF)_ = *11.15*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 4:32.01)_ = *4:32.01*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(2/3 in 17:13)_ = *1 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(38.55, 26.43, 30.25, 25.48, 32.68)_ = *29.79*
3x3x3 With feet: _(5:43.78, 4:27.01, 4:28.51, 4:11.92, 4:13.52)_ = *4:23.01*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(58.36, 54.07, 56.01, 55.95, 59.46)_ = *56.77*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R L' U' B R' L U' B2 U L U B' U B U L U' L' F R’ F’ L F R F’ L’)_ = *37*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:42.50)_ = *1:42.50*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:50.76)_ = *4:50.76*
Magic: _(1.72, 1.66, 1.65, 1.66, 12.48)_ = *1.68*
Master Magic: _(4.56, 4.51, 4.43, 4.50, 4.75)_ = *4.52*
Clock: _(22.85, 15.43, 15.72, 20.94, 19.07)_ = *18.58*
Megaminx: _(1:52.43, 1:46.72, 1:45.03, 1:56.24, 1:47.17)_ = *1:48.77*
Pyraminx: _(9.61, 15.70, 8.78, 7.71, 5.13)_ = *8.70*
Square-1: _(1:14.41, 54.33, DNF, 52.66, 51.68)_ = *1:00.47*
Skewb: _(25.67, 38.92, 24.39, 26.09, 25.81)_ = *25.86*

*RoboCopter87 (userId=108)*
3x3x3: _(22.43, 44.03, 31.17, 29.85, 31.18)_ = *30.73*
4x4x4: _(3:16.91, 3:36.72, 3:58.29, 4:06.39, 3:21.16)_ = *3:38.72*
Magic: _(2.02, 2.14, 1.95, 1.92, 1.81)_ = *1.96*
Pyraminx: _(15.31, 22.81, 16.61, 18.03, 17.26)_ = *17.30*

*Evan Liu (userId=110)*
2x2x2: _(5.49, 1.33, 4.07, 3.13, 3.62)_ = *3.61*
3x3x3: _(14.89, 12.58, 10.35, 12.64, 10.25)_ = *11.86*
4x4x4: _(46.52, 54.03, 51.50, 53.63, 49.36)_ = *51.50*
5x5x5: _(1:40.50, 1:58.22, 1:44.86, 2:23.86, 1:58.51)_ = *1:53.86*
6x6x6: _(3:45.78, 3:17.98, 3:42.53, 3:34.71, 4:04.39)_ = *3:41.01*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 10.83)_ = *10.83*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, 3:28.19, 2:54.34)_ = *2:54.34*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(2/2 in 10:17)_ = *2 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(32.91, 27.75, 28.83, 31.97, 26.86)_ = *29.52*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(1:08.57, 1:16.41, 1:16.75, 1:11.28, 1:09.16)_ = *1:12.28*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:11.68)_ = *1:11.68*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(3:14.21)_ = *3:14.21*
Magic: _(1.66, 1.36, 1.20, 1.80, 1.25)_ = *1.42*
Master Magic: _(2.58, 2.63, 2.44, 2.35, 2.50)_ = *2.51*
Clock: _(9.36, 8.55, 8.49, 7.99, 8.87)_ = *8.64*
Megaminx: _(1:34.74, 1:44.35, 1:41.97, 1:39.87, 1:52.05)_ = *1:42.06*
Pyraminx: _(4.82, 6.31, 6.53, 6.75, 8.19)_ = *6.53*
Square-1: _(33.16, 28.59, 27.26, 36.89, 31.47)_ = *31.07*

*MatsBergsten (userId=111)*
3x3x3: _(42.26, 44.64, 42.02, 44.19, 44.28)_ = *43.58*
4x4x4: _(2:28.12, 2:11.54, 2:28.85, 2:21.03, 2:27.63)_ = *2:25.59*
5x5x5: _(5:59.45, 6:08.63, 5:44.29, 5:00.12, 5:33.01)_ = *5:45.58*
6x6x6: _(12:44.30, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00)_ = *DNF*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(40.38, DNF, 44.40)_ = *40.38*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, 1:51.15, DNF)_ = *1:51.15*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(7:59.73, DNF, 6:55.69)_ = *6:55.69*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(15:11.25, DNF, 15:36.30)_ = *15:11.25*
6x6x6 blindfolded: _(DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(5/6 in 25:13)_ = *4 points*

*irontwig (userId=115)*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(U2 L2 D' B L2 D2 U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' U' D2 F' L' U R U' L U R' L2 F L' B )_ = *30*

*ljackstar (userId=119)*
2x2x2: _(19.91, 17.92, 21.31, 23.77, 25.40)_ = *21.66*
3x3x3: _(45.49, 1:03.74, 56.32, 36.03, 54.92)_ = *52.24*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(DNF)_ = *8888*
Magic: _(3.15, 4.13, 3.56, 3.40, 2.74)_ = *3.37*
Pyraminx: _(36.01, 52.07, 29.87, 24.76, 48.90)_ = *38.26*

*bryson azzopard (userId=120)*
2x2x2: _(5.21, 2.44, 6.59, 5.22, 5.69)_ = *5.37*
3x3x3: _(17.77, 22.80, 21.93, 25.77, 28.43)_ = *23.50*
4x4x4: _(1:39.77, 1:27.68, 1:34.03, 1:43.75, 1:34.68)_ = *1:36.16*
5x5x5: _(3:18.97, 3:49.09, 2:47.59, 3:22.50, 3:35.00)_ = *3:25.49*
6x6x6: _(7:01.33, 7:20.11, 7:21.34, 7:35.56, 6:10.63)_ = *7:14.26*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(2:01.67, DNF, 3:03.33)_ = *2:01.67*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(49.33, 41.46, 58.88, 1:04.00, 54.13)_ = *54.11*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:00.63)_ = *2:00.63*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(5:32.29)_ = *5:32.29*
Magic: _(2.19, 1.77, 1.80, 2.27, 2.28)_ = *2.09*
Master Magic: _(4.41, 3.90, 3.41, 3.93, 3.71)_ = *3.85*
Clock: _(1:04.75, 1:09.71, 1:27.94, 49.75, 1:01.28)_ = *1:05.25*
Megaminx: _(4:07.36, 4:40.02, 3:56.02, 4:33.58, DNF)_ = *4:26.99*
Pyraminx: _(20.13, 16.68, 12.38, 12.46, 14.21)_ = *14.45*
Skewb: _(31.61, 29.00, 20.36, 14.31, 22.96)_ = *24.11*

*Kenneth Svendson (userId=121)*
2x2x2: _(8.80, 8.86, 7.52, 7.18, 8.19)_ = *8.17*
3x3x3: _(19.84, 18.96, 20.68, 18.84, 19.03)_ = *19.28*
4x4x4: _(1:16.94, 1:40.88, 1:41.77, DNF, 1:32.02)_ = *1:38.22*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(49.72, 38.68, 39.11, 49.28, 47.71)_ = *45.37*
3x3x3 With feet: _(2:36.86, 2:35.00, 2:44.28, DNF, 2:21.03)_ = *2:38.71*

*AustinReed (userId=122)*
2x2x2: _(3.66, 1.96, 3.53, 3.00, 2.03)_ = *2.85*
3x3x3: _(15.93, 13.86, 15.31, 14.02, 14.96)_ = *14.76*
4x4x4: _(58.75, 1:12.47, 1:09.77, 1:07.27, 59.86)_ = *1:05.63*
5x5x5: _(2:15.17, 2:03.68, 2:14.55, 2:13.71, 2:14.41)_ = *2:14.22*
6x6x6: _(5:06.33, 4:24.63, 4:33.93, 4:41.05, 4:00.02)_ = *4:33.20*
7x7x7: _(8:08.27, 8:09.68, 7:01.05, 8:01.56, 8:19.03)_ = *8:06.50*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, 32.72, 11.19)_ = *11.19*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, 4:01.00, 2:11.47)_ = *2:11.47*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNS)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(35.15, 29.72, 30.15, 29.16, 39.66)_ = *31.67*
3x3x3 With feet: _(4:00.52, 3:16.86, 3:29.66, 4:12.94, 3:08.18)_ = *3:35.68*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(3:02.40, 1:24.80, 1:26.05, 1:17.93, 1:33.86)_ = *1:28.24*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(F L' U' L' D' F2 x' U' L F' U R U2' R' U R U' R' L2' z R U' F' U L' U' L U' L' U L U y2 B U L' B D' B D B2 L2 U' L' B' U )_ = *43*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:27.56)_ = *1:27.56*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(3:43.30)_ = *3:43.30*
Magic: _(1.40, 4.53, 1.40, 2.31, 1.25)_ = *1.70*
Master Magic: _(2.97, 6.03, 3.72, 2.93, 3.46)_ = *3.38*
Clock: _(16.18, 31.50, 15.09, 16.36, 16.19)_ = *16.24*
Megaminx: _(2:18.69, 2:28.21, 2:31.68, 2:13.02, 2:43.72)_ = *2:26.19*
Pyraminx: _(5.97, 8.78, 7.40, 7.72, 15.28)_ = *7.97*
Square-1: _(31.28, 31.02, 39.59, 24.61, 27.22)_ = *29.84*
Skewb: _(17.11, 15.71, 20.02, 18.84, 16.30)_ = *17.42*

*szatan (userId=125)*
2x2x2: _(5.43, 2.15, 6.09, 4.52, 4.93)_ = *4.96*
3x3x3: _(15.91, 16.96, 15.16, 15.38, 15.52)_ = *15.60*
4x4x4: _(1:35.69, 1:29.91, 1:24.93, 1:29.16, 1:56.38)_ = *1:31.59*
5x5x5: _(2:46.56, 2:27.52, 2:39.83, 2:02.28, 3:05.66)_ = *2:37.97*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(1:09.59, 1:17.90, 1:04.22)_ = *1:04.22*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(3:56.90, DNF, DNS)_ = *3:56.90*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(27.72, 29.96, 24.68, 29.13, 23.72)_ = *27.18*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(2:09.05, 2:11.47, 2:15.88, 2:07.94, 1:58.44)_ = *2:09.49*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:29.47)_ = *1:29.47*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:36.78)_ = *4:36.78*

*Schmidt (userId=127)*
2x2x2: _(9.52, 3.34, 7.78, 9.69, 7.58)_ = *8.29*
3x3x3: _(27.19, 25.84, 24.58, 24.84, 28.44)_ = *25.96*
4x4x4: _(2:23.50, 2:32.19, 3:18.05, 2:38.69, 2:38.30)_ = *2:36.39*
5x5x5: _(5:31.43, 5:57.55, 6:18.28, DNF, 5:10.72)_ = *5:55.75*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:18.90)_ = *2:18.90*
Pyraminx: _(21.44, 14.25, 18.28, 15.09, 15.56)_ = *16.31*

*Tim Reynolds (userId=129)*
2x2x2: _(8.61, 1.94, 8.18, 3.31, 4.55)_ = *5.35*
3x3x3: _(11.86, 11.61, 12.50, 14.38, 12.91)_ = *12.42*
4x4x4: _(1:13.44, 1:09.38, 1:19.78, 1:08.61, 1:05.72)_ = *1:10.48*
5x5x5: _(1:58.22, 1:51.81, 2:00.34, 1:55.78, 1:58.15)_ = *1:57.38*
6x6x6: _(4:09.27, 4:17.36, 3:45.46, 4:35.09, 4:09.00)_ = *4:11.88*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(35.50, 26.30, 28.02, 27.58, 35.75)_ = *30.37*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(1:05.21, 1:07.63, 1:04.09, 56.77, 1:05.94)_ = *1:05.08*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:33.16)_ = *1:33.16*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(3:44.08)_ = *3:44.08*
Clock: _(10.91, 11.43, 10.71, 9.77, 12.80)_ = *11.02*
Pyraminx: _(12.08, 9.41, 10.31, 13.13, 5.94)_ = *10.60*

*Norbi (userId=131)*
2x2x2: _(7.16, 2.90, 9.44, 8.37, 7.75)_ = *7.76*
3x3x3: _(19.08, 19.34, 23.06, 29.22, 21.93)_ = *21.44*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(38.92, 29.50, 34.72)_ = *29.50*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, 1:25.05, DNF)_ = *1:25.05*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(39.81, 56.65, 53.53, 44.47, 37.96)_ = *45.94*

*nathanajah (userId=132)*
Clock: _(7.07, 7.26, 6.81, 6.76, 6.47)_ = *6.88*
Square-1: _(17.92, 16.39, 14.43, 16.42, 13.31)_ = *15.75*
Skewb: _(10.20, 15.20, 11.74, 11.23, 15.23)_ = *12.72*

*CuberMan (userId=133)*
2x2x2: _(3.40, 1.71, 4.21, 2.97, 3.78)_ = *3.38*
3x3x3: _(11.72, 9.93, 10.06, 13.06, 12.31)_ = *11.36*
4x4x4: _(54.09, DNF, 40.94, 54.52, 49.21)_ = *52.61*
5x5x5: _(2:24.18, 1:58.77, 1:35.13, 1:42.00, 1:38.09)_ = *1:46.29*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 1:49.28)_ = *1:49.28*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 17:58.41)_ = *17:58.41*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(23.08, 23.33, 16.75, 20.83, 16.72)_ = *20.22*
3x3x3 With feet: _(2:32.88, 3:25.12, 1:41.31, 3:46.12, 2:16.78)_ = *2:44.93*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(4:29.51, DNF, 3:04.28, 2:06.89, 2:24.10)_ = *3:19.30*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(L F L’ U’ L2 D’ F2 L2 F’ L z2 x’ U F’ R U R’ U R U R’ y’ R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U R2)_ = *27*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:11.02)_ = *1:11.02*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(3:01.59)_ = *3:01.59*
Master Magic: _(7.63, 7.41, 8.03, 5.11, 5.88)_ = *6.97*
Clock: _(16.19, 27.55, 15.55, DNF, 11.31)_ = *19.76*
Megaminx: _(2:26.08, 2:22.36, 2:09.46, 2:16.50, 2:15.77)_ = *2:18.21*
Pyraminx: _(5.69, 9.61, 8.80, 8.55, 6.44)_ = *7.93*

*yoinneroid (userId=135)*
2x2x2: _(2.76, 1.54, 3.53, 3.51, 2.68)_ = *2.98*
3x3x3: _(11.86, 9.72, 10.63, 9.36, 10.31)_ = *10.22*
4x4x4: _(40.75, 46.04, 43.87, 53.85, 40.97)_ = *43.63*
5x5x5: _(1:23.08, 2:04.19, 1:28.51, 1:20.59, 1:33.85)_ = *1:28.48*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, 1:41.39, DNF)_ = *1:41.39*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(13:55.67, 14:05.61, DNS)_ = *13:55.67*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNS)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(19.80, 20.31, 19.36, 19.53, 19.30)_ = *19.56*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(U B L B2 D R D2 R F' D' R D F' D F R2 U2 z2 U R' U R F' U' F U2 F R2 F' y2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R')_ = *41*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(58.26)_ = *58.26*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(2:27.36)_ = *2:27.36*
Magic: _(2.08, 2.68, 2.48, 3.03, 3.10)_ = *2.73*
Master Magic: _(3.68, 7.81, 5.39, 3.81, 3.68)_ = *4.29*
Clock: _(15.75, 10.93, 13.34, 11.53, 13.91)_ = *12.93*
Megaminx: _(2:07.76, 1:58.63, 2:04.69, 1:42.79, 1:43.48)_ = *1:55.60*
Pyraminx: _(10.34, 10.08, 9.04, 6.79, 5.80)_ = *8.64*
Square-1: _(34.45, 33.81, 36.69, 45.79, 47.52)_ = *38.98*

*Attila (userId=137)*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(F2DLRBR2U’F’LR’DFB’L2U’FB’R2F2B2L’D2F2L2F2L2F2)_ = *27*

*chrissyd (userId=138)*
2x2x2: _(7.18, 1.92, 5.90, 2.99, 5.88)_ = *4.92*
3x3x3: _(12.62, 13.39, 13.76, 17.80, 14.18)_ = *13.78*

*Jaycee (userId=139)*
2x2x2: _(4.85, 1.72, 4.24, 4.66, 4.28)_ = *4.39*
3x3x3: _(18.19, 15.49, 17.36, 18.93, 14.60)_ = *17.01*
4x4x4: _(1:37.13, 1:34.60, 1:33.21, 1:29.13, 1:27.99)_ = *1:32.31*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(1:21.90, DNF, 56.95)_ = *56.95*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(6:26.77, 3:46.46, 4:04.65)_ = *3:46.46*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(43.48, 41.67, 39.90, 43.43, 36.56)_ = *41.67*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(L2 D' B F2 L' F' U' F' U B D2 U' L U L' D2 F' L F U2 B F' L2 B' L F U F' U' L' U F U')_ = *33*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:59.72)_ = *1:59.72*

*AndersB (userId=141)*
2x2x2: _(6.96, 2.23, 9.21, 6.36, 6.41)_ = *6.58*
3x3x3: _(15.36, 15.00, 14.31, 21.55, 15.68)_ = *15.35*
4x4x4: _(1:40.99, 1:50.83, 1:28.97, 1:27.62, 1:37.60)_ = *1:35.85*
5x5x5: _(3:03.45, 2:39.38, 2:51.85, 3:27.27, 2:42.02)_ = *2:52.44*
6x6x6: _(6:31.97, 5:54.82, 5:26.57, 6:09.16, 5:57.03)_ = *6:00.34*
7x7x7: _(9:42.15, 10:08.61, 10:03.14, 8:17.62, 9:13.50)_ = *9:39.60*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 3:24.99)_ = *3:24.99*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(1/1 in 7:42)_ = *1 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(42.85, DNF, 32.68, 36.20, 37.96)_ = *39.00*
3x3x3 With feet: _(3:55.29, 3:57.54, 2:57.51, 4:02.38, 3:00.64)_ = *3:37.82*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(2:41.00, 2:44.69, 4:11.97, 2:21.59, DNF)_ = *3:12.55*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(R'URU'LFL'U'L2FD'L2B'L'B'L'BL'Bx2zR'U2FRUR'U'F2U2FUR'U'R'U'R'URUR2U2)_ = *40*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:10.79)_ = *2:10.79*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:57.52)_ = *4:57.52*
Magic: _(2.37, 3.34, 1.87, 2.29, 1.65)_ = *2.18*
Megaminx: _(2:29.52, 2:43.83, 2:26.58, 2:34.94, DNF)_ = *2:36.10*
Skewb: _(33.19, 21.51, 24.90, 41.64, 31.41)_ = *29.83*

*nickvu2 (userId=142)*
2x2x2: _(8.21, 7.91, 8.18, 7.94, 9.65)_ = *8.11*
3x3x3: _(28.75, 24.94, 28.83, 29.91, 22.15)_ = *27.51*
4x4x4: _(1:43.34, 1:39.53, 1:37.69, 1:41.16, 1:34.86)_ = *1:39.46*
5x5x5: _(3:40.32, 3:21.55, 3:58.31, 3:38.97, 3:02.96)_ = *3:33.61*
6x6x6: _(6:08.55, 6:48.43, 7:11.84, 6:27.21, 5:33.02)_ = *6:28.06*
7x7x7: _(12:43.11, 10:48.12, 10:47.83, 9:34.11, 11:15.07)_ = *10:57.01*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(2:43.53, 3:11.91, DNF)_ = *2:43.53*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNS, DNS)_ = *DNF*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNS, DNS)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(0/0 in 41:02)_ = *0 points*
Magic: _(1.59, 2.22, 1.53, 2.22, 1.59)_ = *1.80*
Clock: _(53.89, DNF, 26.46, 35.74, 39.00)_ = *42.88*
Megaminx: _(4:11.69, 3:46.50, 3:50.47, 4:16.78, 4:25.63)_ = *4:06.31*
Pyraminx: _(11.96, 26.53, 18.16, 17.52, 19.33)_ = *18.34*

*janelle (userId=143)*
2x2x2: _(6.66, 6.34, 7.10, 4.84, 6.80)_ = *6.60*
3x3x3: _(17.01, 17.24, 17.50, 16.64, 12.59)_ = *16.96*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(30.25, 27.22, 28.41, 30.30, 32.51)_ = *29.65*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(2:29.26, 2:24.54, 2:35.05, 3:04.59, 1:54.60)_ = *2:29.62*
Pyraminx: _(10.92, 10.34, 14.03, 10.69, 13.27)_ = *11.63*
Square-1: _(42.62, 48.47, 45.17, 41.92, 45.03)_ = *44.27*

*okayama (userId=144)*
3x3x3: _(20.20, 22.34, 17.41, 17.15, 21.57)_ = *19.73*
6x6x6: _(8:50.67, 4:17.77, 4:53.32, 4:29.51, 4:23.79)_ = *4:35.54*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(2:05.65, 1:57.40, DNS)_ = *1:57.40*
4x4x4 blindfolded: _(12:51.22, DNS, DNS)_ = *12:51.22*
5x5x5 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNS, DNS)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 Fewest moves: _(DNF)_ = *8888*
Clock: _(39.72, 46.17, 34.91, 39.69, 37.33)_ = *38.91*

*marcobelotti (userId=145)*
2x2x2: _(5.95, 3.48, 8.07, 6.65, 7.13)_ = *6.58*
3x3x3: _(20.96, 17.64, 18.57, 21.27, 19.55)_ = *19.69*
4x4x4: _(1:28.49, 1:32.40, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00)_ = *DNF*
Megaminx: _(1:34.40, 1:29.83, 1:36.19, 1:32.23, 1:30.00)_ = *1:32.21*

*WTF2L? (userId=146)*
2x2x2: _(5.09, 1.73, 6.83, 4.29, 4.78)_ = *4.72*
3x3x3: _(18.75, 17.40, 17.13, 16.80, 15.13)_ = *17.11*
4x4x4: _(1:19.02, 1:18.54, 1:05.87, 1:26.32, 1:07.50)_ = *1:15.02*
5x5x5: _(2:44.22, 2:45.12, 2:35.86, 2:18.42, 2:51.75)_ = *2:41.73*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 3:48.18)_ = *3:48.18*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(35.03, 35.16, 32.97, 31.61, 28.34)_ = *33.20*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:33.99)_ = *1:33.99*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:43.43)_ = *4:43.43*
Pyraminx: _(4.28, 6.22, 5.40, 6.33, 4.77)_ = *5.46*

*Perff (userId=147)*
2x2x2: _(12.60, 2.67, 7.08, 6.43, 6.66)_ = *6.72*

*pdilla (userId=150)*
3x3x3: _(17.55, 11.53, 13.13, 16.18, 15.02)_ = *14.78*
4x4x4: _(1:24.10, 1:33.13, 1:30.64, 1:34.40, 1:35.51)_ = *1:32.72*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(34.15, 39.11, 33.98, 29.06, 35.68)_ = *34.60*

*fazrulz (userId=151)*
2x2x2: _(2.63, 1.25, 2.72, 2.96, 3.59)_ = *2.77*
3x3x3: _(8.69, 7.88, 7.93, 7.75, 10.11)_ = *8.17*
4x4x4: _(36.90, 40.56, 41.66, 42.91, 38.43)_ = *40.22*
5x5x5: _(1:09.13, 1:19.16, 1:11.38, DNF, 59.08)_ = *1:13.22*
6x6x6: _(2:15.56, 1:47.41, 2:08.90, 2:05.31, 1:59.78)_ = *2:04.66*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(17.41, DNF, 8.22)_ = *8.22*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(1:42.16, 1:22.30, DNF)_ = *1:22.30*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(15.38, 18.28, 12.02, 10.81, 12.22)_ = *13.21*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(45.72)_ = *45.72*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(2:01.18)_ = *2:01.18*
Magic: _(2.11, 1.78, 1.71, 2.06, 1.44)_ = *1.85*
Clock: _(12.84, 13.97, 21.63, 10.59, 11.88)_ = *12.90*
Pyraminx: _(7.71, 5.63, 5.55, 7.09, 3.97)_ = *6.09*
Square-1: _(29.90, 36.21, 17.69, 29.83, 35.09)_ = *31.61*
Skewb: _(10.66, 17.22, 10.55, 13.44, 20.86)_ = *13.77*

*PandaCuber (userId=152)*
2x2x2: _(3.39, 1.85, 3.50, 4.67, 3.68)_ = *3.52*

*Thaynara (userId=153)*
2x2x2: _(5.55, 3.97, 4.22, 3.56, 5.03)_ = *4.41*
3x3x3: _(11.98, 12.63, 11.12, 13.94, 10.20)_ = *11.91*
4x4x4: _(1:00.13, 1:01.78, 57.46, 59.25, 58.65)_ = *59.34*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:27.13)_ = *1:27.13*

*Kian (userId=154)*
2x2x2: _(5.22, 2.25, 5.50, 3.56, 5.94)_ = *4.76*
3x3x3: _(15.03, 13.77, 14.72, 19.21, 15.41)_ = *15.05*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(22.50, 27.02, 15.63, 19.81, 22.71)_ = *21.67*
Pyraminx: _(10.47, 13.11, 9.86, 10.84, 10.55)_ = *10.62*

*mrjames113083 (userId=155)*
2x2x2: _(5.76, 2.10, 6.55, 5.01, 6.27)_ = *5.68*
3x3x3: _(15.52, 13.49, 17.77, 16.56, DNF)_ = *16.62*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:36.30)_ = *1:36.30*

*pwnAge (userId=157)*
3x3x3: _(16.66, 13.15, 17.08, 20.70, 15.78)_ = *16.51*
4x4x4: _(1:44.73, 1:28.25, 1:18.85, 1:47.22, 1:39.03)_ = *1:37.34*

*elimescube (userId=158)*
2x2x2: _(5.71, 2.66, 6.09, 4.81, 6.03)_ = *5.52*
3x3x3: _(17.84, 14.50, 18.15, 16.19, 18.58)_ = *17.39*
4x4x4: _(1:06.36, 1:20.83, 1:04.02, 1:02.00, 1:09.30)_ = *1:06.56*
5x5x5: _(1:54.84, 2:00.97, 2:06.50, 1:43.33, 1:37.88)_ = *1:53.05*
6x6x6: _(4:30.80, 4:16.18, 4:02.61, 4:07.25, 3:53.19)_ = *4:08.68*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, 4:54.44)_ = *4:54.44*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(47.53, 43.61, 32.50, 37.61, 31.71)_ = *37.91*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(1:42.11)_ = *1:42.11*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(3:55.59)_ = *3:55.59*
Square-1: _(42.06, 38.22, 23.35, 32.19, 32.09)_ = *34.17*

*MichaelErskine (userId=160)*
3x3x3: _(34.40, DNF, 35.87, 38.30, 31.09)_ = *36.19*

*vlarsen (userId=161)*
2x2x2: _(27.68, 3.86, 22.29, 11.45, 7.29)_ = *13.68*
3x3x3: _(30.64, 28.68, 32.62, 30.54, 28.78)_ = *29.99*
4x4x4: _(1:52.62, 2:00.21, 2:21.01, 1:54.68, 1:58.12)_ = *1:57.67*
5x5x5: _(5:12.43, 3:30.73, 3:50.56, 3:54.87, 4:44.15)_ = *4:09.86*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(1:06.82, 1:13.37, DNF)_ = *1:06.82*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(1:22.68, 1:31.82, 1:07.65, 1:13.59, 1:25.03)_ = *1:20.43*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(2:00.75, DNF, 2:24.06, 1:56.87, 1:55.62)_ = *2:07.23*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:18.06)_ = *2:18.06*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(6:34.93)_ = *6:34.93*

*riley (userId=162)*
2x2x2: _(8.15, 2.43, 8.15, 8.36, 6.04)_ = *7.45*
3x3x3: _(15.41, 16.32, 17.63, 16.92, 15.66)_ = *16.30*
5x5x5: _(2:31.57, 2:33.00, 2:34.58, 2:47.32, 2:40.12)_ = *2:35.90*
6x6x6: _(6:17.61, 5:23.74, 6:30.99, 5:43.10, 6:12.28)_ = *6:04.33*
2x2x2 blindfolded: _(DNF, 1:07.22, 1:17.25)_ = *1:07.22*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, 3:13.48, DNF)_ = *3:13.48*
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded: _(1/2 in 12:39)_ = *0 points*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(39.57, 36.47, 38.19, 46.36, 51.21)_ = *41.37*
3x3x3 Match the scramble: _(4:44.67, 2:21.59, 2:51.94, 2:16.52, 1:40.71)_ = *2:30.02*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: _(2:03.27)_ = *2:03.27*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : _(4:55.01)_ = *4:55.01*
Magic: _(2.33, 1.77, 2.32, 1.75, 2.09)_ = *2.06*
Master Magic: _(5.15, 6.37, 6.27, 5.55, 5.12)_ = *5.66*
Pyraminx: _(22.38, 16.69, 13.45, 15.71, 21.62)_ = *18.01*

*ThomasJE (userId=163)*
3x3x3: _(34.28, 34.98, 50.09, 39.12, 37.18)_ = *37.09*

*squilliams (userId=164)*
2x2x2: _(5.63, 2.30, 7.18, 5.81, 5.19)_ = *5.54*
3x3x3: _(14.96, 15.61, 16.33, 21.99, 14.27)_ = *15.63*
5x5x5: _(DNF, 2:35.68, 2:47.90, 2:48.68, 4:22.41)_ = *3:19.66*
3x3x3 blindfolded: _(DNF, DNF, DNF)_ = *DNF*
3x3x3 one-handed: _(40.08, 28.75, 34.77, 34.84, 32.88)_ = *34.16*
Pyraminx: _(3.90, 4.97, 4.84, 5.21, 7.40)_ = *5.01*

*StachuK1992 (userId=165)*
3x3x3: _(16.36, 20.00, 18.63, 17.52, 18.10)_ = *18.08*

*Hays (userId=166)*
2x2x2: _(4.25, 2.01, 4.08, 4.07, 3.81)_ = *3.99*
3x3x3: _(7.98, 11.50, 10.17, 10.39, 9.68)_ = *10.08*
4x4x4: _(41.09, 51.13, 39.51, 50.12, 40:00.06)_ = *47.45*

*sebastian (userId=168)*
2x2x2: _(15.96, 5.18, 10.86, 11.07, 14.91)_ = *12.28*
3x3x3: _(45.71, 43.25, 40.00, 39.25, 37.58)_ = *40.83*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 19, 2012)

Where are the total results?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 19, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Where are the total results?


 
On their way


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2012)

We're waiting for Mats to get the results sorted out; remember that it's a bit more complicated now that he has to combine the results posted here with the results on the website.

As for the future, how do people feel about the possibility of starting to require results to be posted on the website in order to be counted? I don't think we're ready yet; I think we might consider making the switch sometime in February or March. But are there any objections to doing it sometime then? Once we switch to results posted entirely on the website, it should be possible to automate results, so they'll always come out on time. We will have to figure out how to handle late entries, though. (I suppose we could just disallow late entries, but it would be nice if there were a way to allow them for a short time after the competition closes.)


----------



## okayama (Jan 19, 2012)

Odder said:


> *WHO IS THIS PERSON!?!? Please contact Odder as soon as possible, so I can try figure out what happened with this person's results (they have been stored incorrectly somehow). The person already submitted results for week 3! (if you only 'own' one of these results, please contact me.)*
> 3x3x3: _(20.20, 22.34, 17.41, 17.15, 21.57)_ = *19.73*
> 6x6x6: _(8:50.67, 4:17.77, 4:53.32, 4:29.51, 4:23.79)_ = *4:35.54*
> 3x3x3 blindfolded: _(2:05.65, 1:57.40, DNS)_ = *1:57.40*
> ...


Surely those are mine. At least 333BLD, 444BLD, 555BLD, 333FMC are exactly the same as my memo.
I forgot the detailed times of other events, but they seem correct.

But I've not submitted any result for weekly-comp 03 yet.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> We're waiting for Mats to get the results sorted out; remember that it's a bit more complicated now that he has to combine the results posted here with the results on the website.
> 
> As for the future, how do people feel about the possibility of starting to require results to be posted on the website in order to be counted? I don't think we're ready yet; I think we might consider making the switch sometime in February or March. But are there any objections to doing it sometime then? Once we switch to results posted entirely on the website, it should be possible to automate results, so they'll always come out on time. We will have to figure out how to handle late entries, though. (I suppose we could just disallow late entries, but it would be nice if there were a way to allow them for a short time after the competition closes.)



I would prefer it if it was automated into the forums, instead of there being a separate URL. That way, there is only one way to submit results, if there's a problem, you just post and because the rankings are done automatically, Mats doesn't have to worry about sorting results every week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry it took some time, I had to write a new filter program.
This week it was much easier as only a few persons double posted .

Anyway, lots of competitors and a new record again I think (too tired to check right now)

Congrats Simon, Feliks & Evan!

*2x2x2*(71)

 1.99 AnsonL
 2.18 Rubiks560
 2.48 SimonWestlund
 2.75 waffle=ijm
 2.77 fazrulz
 2.78 Tao Yu
 2.84 asiahyoo1997
 2.85 AustinReed
 2.98 yoinneroid
 3.22 Sa967St
 3.38 CuberMan
 3.52 PandaCuber
 3.61 Evan Liu
 3.80 gass
 3.81 henrik
 3.89 Odder
 3.95 jaysammey777
 3.99 Hays
 4.08 mycube
 4.29 Mcuber5
 4.33 MaeLSTRoM
 4.36 theZcuber
 4.39 Jaycee
 4.41 Thaynara
 4.42 Edmund
 4.63 rock1313
 4.69 hugarlandel
 4.72 WTF2L?
 4.76 Kian
 4.76 Yuxuibbs
 4.79 Krag
 4.92 chrissyd
 4.95 Jakube
 4.96 szatan
 5.09 HampusHansson
 5.29 TheAria97
 5.35 Tim Reynolds
 5.37 bryson azzopard
 5.48 Alcuber
 5.52 elimescube
 5.54 squilliams
 5.68 mrjames113083
 5.88 masteranders1
 5.88 aronpm
 5.88 Zane_C
 6.38 mande
 6.51 Yttrium
 6.58 AndersB
 6.58 marcobelotti
 6.60 Divineskulls
 6.60 janelle
 6.61 tozies24
 6.72 Perff
 7.45 riley
 7.76 Norbi
 7.83 square-3
 7.85 brandbest1
 7.98 Selkie
 8.11 nickvu2
 8.17 Kenneth Svendson
 8.20 Mike Hughey
 8.20 Sillas
 8.29 Schmidt
 9.40 Trondhat
 12.28 sebastian
 13.68 vlarsen
 14.05 Moops
 18.86 MatsBergsten
 21.66 ljackstar
 22.48 Lumej
 23.94 hcfong
*3x3x3 *(81)

 8.17 fazrulz
 8.32 Escher
 8.55 asiahyoo1997
 9.07 AnsonL
 9.83 SimonWestlund
 10.08 Hays
 10.22 yoinneroid
 10.86 waffle=ijm
 11.27 amostay2004
 11.36 CuberMan
 11.66 Sa967St
 11.86 Evan Liu
 11.87 Rubiks560
 11.91 Thaynara
 12.38 mycube
 12.42 Tim Reynolds
 12.52 henrik
 12.85 aronpm
 12.95 TheAria97
 13.00 Odder
 13.59 jaysammey777
 13.78 chrissyd
 14.03 gass
 14.39 JianhanC
 14.73 Zane_C
 14.76 AustinReed
 14.78 pdilla
 14.93 masteranders1
 14.93 rock1313
 15.05 Yuxuibbs
 15.05 Kian
 15.35 AndersB
 15.60 szatan
 15.63 squilliams
 15.71 a small kitten
 16.13 Mcuber5
 16.20 Yttrium
 16.29 mande
 16.30 riley
 16.51 pwnAge
 16.58 tozies24
 16.62 mrjames113083
 16.65 MaeLSTRoM
 16.96 janelle
 17.01 Jaycee
 17.11 WTF2L?
 17.39 elimescube
 17.51 HampusHansson
 18.08 StachuK1992
 18.57 theZcuber
 18.66 nekosensei
 18.87 Specs112
 19.28 Kenneth Svendson
 19.59 hugarlandel
 19.65 Selkie
 19.69 marcobelotti
 19.73 okayama
 20.03 Sillas
 20.27 Jakube
 20.44 Lumej
 20.93 Krag
 21.44 Norbi
 22.84 brandbest1
 23.13 hic2482w
 23.33 Mike Hughey
 23.50 bryson azzopard
 24.62 Divineskulls
 25.22 Alcuber
 25.96 Schmidt
 27.51 nickvu2
 27.60 square-3
 27.68 Trondhat
 29.99 vlarsen
 30.70 Moops
 30.73 RoboCopter87
 36.19 MichaelErskine
 37.09 ThomasJE
 40.83 sebastian
 43.58 MatsBergsten
 47.02 hcfong
 52.24 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(54)

 39.88 asiahyoo1997
 40.22 fazrulz
 41.48 AnsonL
 42.73 SimonWestlund
 43.63 yoinneroid
 47.45 Hays
 49.39 Rubiks560
 51.50 Evan Liu
 52.21 amostay2004
 52.61 CuberMan
 54.92 waffle=ijm
 59.34 Thaynara
 59.42 Zane_C
 1:00.52 gass
 1:00.94 Tao Yu
 1:01.71 Sa967St
 1:02.95 masteranders1
 1:03.54 Odder
 1:04.28 MaeLSTRoM
 1:04.87 Jakube
 1:05.63 AustinReed
 1:05.68 henrik
 1:06.31 Mcuber5
 1:06.56 elimescube
 1:06.86 rock1313
 1:09.03 mycube
 1:09.71 JianhanC
 1:10.48 Tim Reynolds
 1:11.00 aronpm
 1:15.02 WTF2L?
 1:22.77 Yttrium
 1:24.82 Selkie
 1:25.63 Divineskulls
 1:26.10 jaysammey777
 1:30.77 Mike Hughey
 1:31.59 szatan
 1:32.18 HampusHansson
 1:32.31 Jaycee
 1:32.72 pdilla
 1:35.85 AndersB
 1:36.16 bryson azzopard
 1:37.34 pwnAge
 1:38.22 Kenneth Svendson
 1:39.46 nickvu2
 1:43.45 brandbest1
 1:51.96 TheAria97
 1:55.45 Lumej
 1:57.67 vlarsen
 2:25.59 MatsBergsten
 2:30.17 theZcuber
 2:36.39 Schmidt
 2:55.86 Moops
 3:38.72 RoboCopter87
 DNF marcobelotti
*5x5x5*(39)

 1:11.85 asiahyoo1997
 1:13.22 fazrulz
 1:20.44 SimonWestlund
 1:20.92 AnsonL
 1:28.48 yoinneroid
 1:38.40 gass
 1:46.29 CuberMan
 1:47.67 rock1313
 1:48.12 MaeLSTRoM
 1:51.21 JianhanC
 1:53.05 elimescube
 1:53.86 Evan Liu
 1:55.59 Sa967St
 1:56.57 Rubiks560
 1:57.38 Tim Reynolds
 2:09.39 Jakube
 2:14.14 mycube
 2:14.22 AustinReed
 2:21.31 masteranders1
 2:32.19 Yttrium
 2:34.77 Mike Hughey
 2:35.82 Divineskulls
 2:35.90 riley
 2:37.97 szatan
 2:41.73 WTF2L?
 2:42.80 jaysammey777
 2:46.30 Selkie
 2:52.44 AndersB
 3:02.21 theZcuber
 3:16.54 brandbest1
 3:18.58 Lumej
 3:19.66 squilliams
 3:25.49 bryson azzopard
 3:33.61 nickvu2
 3:40.14 square-3
 4:09.86 vlarsen
 4:14.62 Moops
 5:45.58 MatsBergsten
 5:55.75 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(23)

 2:04.66 fazrulz
 2:43.44 SimonWestlund
 3:06.48 MaeLSTRoM
 3:22.88 gass
 3:41.01 Evan Liu
 3:54.90 rock1313
 3:57.85 mycube
 4:04.54 JianhanC
 4:08.68 elimescube
 4:11.34 Jakube
 4:11.88 Tim Reynolds
 4:33.20 AustinReed
 4:35.54 okayama
 4:37.53 Mike Hughey
 5:23.19 Selkie
 5:32.03 Yttrium
 5:35.30 jaysammey777
 6:00.34 AndersB
 6:04.33 riley
 6:21.90 Divineskulls
 6:28.06 nickvu2
 7:14.26 bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(14)

 4:28.82 SimonWestlund
 5:09.83 Sa967St
 5:14.77 MaeLSTRoM
 5:34.12 JianhanC
 5:40.72 rock1313
 6:14.11 Jakube
 6:31.65 mycube
 7:07.85 Mike Hughey
 8:06.50 AustinReed
 8:57.48 jaysammey777
 9:39.60 AndersB
10:02.11 Lumej
10:04.21 Selkie
10:57.01 nickvu2
*3x3 one handed*(49)

 13.21 fazrulz
 13.22 AnsonL
 17.01 a small kitten
 17.19 asiahyoo1997
 17.71 Rubiks560
 17.75 SimonWestlund
 18.70 TheAria97
 19.38 Elliot
 19.56 yoinneroid
 19.80 waffle=ijm
 20.22 CuberMan
 21.54 Odder
 21.67 Kian
 24.84 Jakube
 26.84 henrik
 26.86 Mcuber5
 27.18 szatan
 27.21 mycube
 28.12 aronpm
 29.18 MaeLSTRoM
 29.50 HampusHansson
 29.52 Evan Liu
 29.65 janelle
 29.79 jaysammey777
 29.94 Yuxuibbs
 30.37 Tim Reynolds
 31.67 AustinReed
 33.20 WTF2L?
 34.16 squilliams
 34.60 pdilla
 35.56 gass
 37.91 elimescube
 38.47 mande
 38.62 Sillas
 38.87 Divineskulls
 39.00 AndersB
 41.37 riley
 41.51 Yttrium
 41.67 Jaycee
 42.05 Mike Hughey
 45.37 Kenneth Svendson
 45.94 Norbi
 47.39 theZcuber
 54.11 bryson azzopard
 54.74 Lumej
 1:00.35 Alcuber
 1:00.98 brandbest1
 1:11.29 Moops
 1:20.43 vlarsen
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 40.95 henrik
 1:47.62 Mike Hughey
 2:38.71 Kenneth Svendson
 2:44.93 CuberMan
 3:35.68 AustinReed
 3:37.82 AndersB
 4:23.01 jaysammey777
 4:23.81 Yttrium
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(31)

 4.52 Rubiks560
 8.22 fazrulz
 8.51 AnsonL
 9.58 SimonWestlund
 10.83 Evan Liu
 11.15 jaysammey777
 11.19 AustinReed
 14.34 aronpm
 17.08 Zane_C
 19.05 waffle=ijm
 19.79 Jakube
 23.44 gass
 25.19 theZcuber
 28.35 Mike Hughey
 29.07 Moops
 29.50 Norbi
 33.34 henrik
 39.68 Yttrium
 40.38 MatsBergsten
 45.60 MaeLSTRoM
 56.95 Jaycee
 58.87 Krag
 1:04.22 szatan
 1:06.82 vlarsen
 1:07.22 riley
 2:01.67 bryson azzopard
 3:24.99 AndersB
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(34)

 34.17 aronpm
 50.27 SimonWestlund
 53.42 Zane_C
 54.34 amostay2004
 1:10.23 Jakube
 1:13.50 Mike Hughey
 1:22.30 fazrulz
 1:25.05 Norbi
 1:38.66 Mcuber5
 1:41.39 yoinneroid
 1:43.96 henrik
 1:49.28 CuberMan
 1:50.68 Yttrium
 1:51.15 MatsBergsten
 1:57.40 okayama
 2:11.47 AustinReed
 2:15.71 mande
 2:21.99 Rubiks560
 2:33.71 Moops
 2:43.53 nickvu2
 2:54.34 Evan Liu
 3:13.48 riley
 3:38.75 Krag
 3:46.46 Jaycee
 3:48.18 WTF2L?
 3:56.90 szatan
 4:32.01 jaysammey777
 4:54.44 elimescube
 4:55.23 theZcuber
 5:46.70 MaeLSTRoM
 5:48.24 Divineskulls
 DNF squilliams
 DNF AndersB
 DNF bryson azzopard
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(13)

 5:24.94 Jakube
 5:43.22 SimonWestlund
 6:55.69 MatsBergsten
 7:01.92 Mike Hughey
12:51.22 okayama
13:02.18 Yttrium
13:55.67 yoinneroid
14:58.12 rock1313
17:58.41 CuberMan
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF theZcuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

10:13.15 Jakube
14:48.64 SimonWestlund
15:11.25 MatsBergsten
16:20.35 Mike Hughey
38:11.98 Yttrium
 DNF okayama
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF rock1313
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

34:50.40 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(19)

16/19 (58:07)  Jakube
10/12 (43:17)  SimonWestlund
6/6 (30:27)  Mcuber5
5/5 (28:34)  Yttrium
5/6 (25:13)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (45:07)  rock1313
4/5 (33:34)  Moops
2/2 (10:17)  Evan Liu
2/2 (16:12)  theZcuber
3/4 (32:40)  mande
1/1 ( 7:42)  AndersB
2/3 ( 8:16)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (17:13)  jaysammey777
2/3 (27:41)  AustinReed
1/2 (12:39)  riley
0/0 (41:02)  nickvu2
1/3 (13:44)  CuberMan
0/2 (14:56)  MaeLSTRoM
0/4 (40:32)  Rubiks560
*3x3 Match the scramble*(18)

 56.77 jaysammey777
 1:05.08 Tim Reynolds
 1:10.84 Mike Hughey
 1:12.28 Evan Liu
 1:23.13 Lumej
 1:28.24 AustinReed
 1:28.77 gass
 1:29.21 rock1313
 1:43.59 mande
 1:46.70 mycube
 1:48.40 Yttrium
 2:07.23 vlarsen
 2:09.49 szatan
 2:29.62 janelle
 2:30.02 riley
 3:12.55 AndersB
 3:19.30 CuberMan
 6:31.60 Moops
*2-3-4 Relay*(36)

 45.72 fazrulz
 50.79 AnsonL
 53.01 asiahyoo1997
 58.26 yoinneroid
 58.34 SimonWestlund
 1:07.96 Rubiks560
 1:11.02 CuberMan
 1:11.68 Evan Liu
 1:20.60 Jakube
 1:22.20 gass
 1:23.48 rock1313
 1:27.13 Thaynara
 1:27.56 AustinReed
 1:29.47 szatan
 1:30.15 mycube
 1:33.16 Tim Reynolds
 1:33.50 Mcuber5
 1:33.99 WTF2L?
 1:35.16 henrik
 1:36.30 mrjames113083
 1:36.70 MaeLSTRoM
 1:42.11 elimescube
 1:42.50 jaysammey777
 1:52.60 brandbest1
 1:59.72 Jaycee
 2:00.63 bryson azzopard
 2:03.27 riley
 2:04.03 Yttrium
 2:05.98 Mike Hughey
 2:10.79 AndersB
 2:18.06 vlarsen
 2:18.90 Schmidt
 2:27.90 Lumej
 3:15.93 theZcuber
 3:39.53 Trondhat
 3:45.18 Moops
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)

 2:01.18 fazrulz
 2:12.61 AnsonL
 2:18.73 SimonWestlund
 2:27.36 yoinneroid
 3:01.59 CuberMan
 3:14.21 Evan Liu
 3:16.38 gass
 3:26.40 MaeLSTRoM
 3:39.37 rock1313
 3:43.30 AustinReed
 3:44.08 Tim Reynolds
 3:55.59 elimescube
 4:03.36 mycube
 4:18.75 Mike Hughey
 4:36.78 szatan
 4:43.43 WTF2L?
 4:50.76 jaysammey777
 4:51.18 Yttrium
 4:55.01 riley
 4:57.52 AndersB
 5:32.29 bryson azzopard
 6:09.62 Lumej
 6:12.84 theZcuber
 6:34.93 vlarsen
 8:25.94 Moops
*Magic*(22)

 0.89 theZcuber
 1.18 SimonWestlund
 1.36 brandbest1
 1.42 Evan Liu
 1.43 gass
 1.68 jaysammey777
 1.69 henrik
 1.70 AustinReed
 1.80 nickvu2
 1.80 MaeLSTRoM
 1.82 Lumej
 1.85 fazrulz
 1.96 RoboCopter87
 2.02 Mike Hughey
 2.06 riley
 2.08 Jakube
 2.09 bryson azzopard
 2.10 Selkie
 2.18 AndersB
 2.21 Yttrium
 2.73 yoinneroid
 3.37 ljackstar
*Master Magic*(16)

 2.51 Evan Liu
 3.20 MaeLSTRoM
 3.27 brandbest1
 3.38 AustinReed
 3.46 henrik
 3.47 gass
 3.53 Yttrium
 3.85 bryson azzopard
 4.12 Mike Hughey
 4.29 yoinneroid
 4.44 theZcuber
 4.52 jaysammey777
 4.96 Jakube
 5.41 Selkie
 5.66 riley
 6.97 CuberMan
*Skewb*(13)

 7.07 Sa967St
 8.07 Odder
 10.36 theZcuber
 11.64 MaeLSTRoM
 12.72 nathanajah
 13.77 fazrulz
 17.42 AustinReed
 18.87 Mike Hughey
 22.67 brandbest1
 24.11 bryson azzopard
 24.44 henrik
 25.86 jaysammey777
 29.83 AndersB
*Clock*(22)

 6.88 nathanajah
 8.64 Evan Liu
 8.87 SimonWestlund
 9.78 HampusHansson
 11.02 Tim Reynolds
 11.85 rock1313
 12.90 fazrulz
 12.93 yoinneroid
 13.06 Mcuber5
 14.04 henrik
 15.50 Mike Hughey
 15.51 Yttrium
 16.12 Selkie
 16.24 AustinReed
 16.87 MaeLSTRoM
 18.58 jaysammey777
 19.76 CuberMan
 27.53 brandbest1
 38.91 okayama
 42.88 nickvu2
 49.48 Jakube
 1:05.25 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(36)

 3.11 Odder
 4.12 gass
 4.85 SimonWestlund
 5.00 AnsonL
 5.01 squilliams
 5.46 WTF2L?
 6.08 theZcuber
 6.09 fazrulz
 6.53 Evan Liu
 6.70 Mcuber5
 7.07 Alcuber
 7.93 CuberMan
 7.97 AustinReed
 8.64 yoinneroid
 8.70 jaysammey777
 8.89 MaeLSTRoM
 9.24 henrik
 9.49 Rubiks560
 10.16 Sa967St
 10.60 Tim Reynolds
 10.62 Kian
 10.81 mycube
 11.04 HampusHansson
 11.63 janelle
 13.45 Yuxuibbs
 14.45 bryson azzopard
 15.89 Lumej
 16.31 Schmidt
 17.30 RoboCopter87
 18.01 riley
 18.34 nickvu2
 18.45 brandbest1
 21.68 Yttrium
 28.48 Moops
 29.96 Mike Hughey
 38.26 ljackstar
*Megaminx*(19)

 45.41 SimonWestlund
 1:23.18 JianhanC
 1:27.20 MaeLSTRoM
 1:32.21 marcobelotti
 1:42.06 Evan Liu
 1:48.77 jaysammey777
 1:55.60 yoinneroid
 1:55.98 Mcuber5
 2:00.49 gass
 2:14.37 henrik
 2:18.21 CuberMan
 2:26.19 AustinReed
 2:36.10 AndersB
 2:41.68 Yttrium
 2:44.78 Mike Hughey
 2:57.11 mycube
 4:06.31 nickvu2
 4:22.73 Jakube
 4:26.99 bryson azzopard
*Square-1*(19)

 15.75 nathanajah
 20.43 SimonWestlund
 26.71 Sa967St
 29.73 Mcuber5
 29.84 AustinReed
 31.07 Evan Liu
 31.61 fazrulz
 34.17 elimescube
 35.49 aronpm
 38.98 yoinneroid
 44.27 janelle
 46.63 Mike Hughey
 46.74 Odder
 48.81 henrik
 54.57 Yttrium
 1:00.47 jaysammey777
 1:20.58 Jakube
 1:25.68 MaeLSTRoM
 1:27.47 brandbest1
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(21)

27 CuberMan
27 Attila
30 guusrs
30 irontwig
33 Mike Hughey
33 Cubenovice
33 Jaycee
34 mande
35 theZcuber
35 SimonWestlund
37 jaysammey777
40 AndersB
41 yoinneroid
43 AustinReed
43 RCTACameron
44 Krag
45 Yttrium
55 mycube
DNF  okayama
DNF  ljackstar
DNF  Odder

*Contest results*

704 SimonWestlund
554 fazrulz
543 Evan Liu
510 AustinReed
494 yoinneroid
476 CuberMan
455 Jakube
449 jaysammey777
434 AnsonL
428 gass
426 MaeLSTRoM
406 Mike Hughey
398 Rubiks560
377 henrik
368 Yttrium
352 mycube
350 rock1313
347 Mcuber5
337 asiahyoo1997
315 Tim Reynolds
288 Sa967St
284 theZcuber
281 Odder
264 waffle=ijm
254 AndersB
248 szatan
246 elimescube
244 aronpm
242 WTF2L?
207 riley
198 Jaycee
198 Zane_C
195 Thaynara
190 JianhanC
188 Hays
182 bryson azzopard
178 mande
168 HampusHansson
164 TheAria97
162 amostay2004
162 squilliams
158 Kian
156 masteranders1
155 MatsBergsten
151 brandbest1
142 Yuxuibbs
137 Selkie
137 nickvu2
132 janelle
130 Lumej
129 Divineskulls
123 Moops
113 Krag
112 Tao Yu
106 okayama
105 Norbi
105 chrissyd
102 pdilla
101 a small kitten
94 mrjames113083
88 Alcuber
85 Kenneth Svendson
83 Escher
80 vlarsen
79 marcobelotti
78 hugarlandel
66 tozies24
63 Schmidt
62 PandaCuber
62 pwnAge
59 Sillas
57 nathanajah
49 Edmund
46 Elliot
42 square-3
37 RoboCopter87
36 StachuK1992
34 nekosensei
33 Specs112
31 Attila
29 irontwig
29 guusrs
27 Cubenovice
27 Trondhat
27 ljackstar
21 hic2482w
21 Perff
18 RCTACameron
16 sebastian
9 MichaelErskine
8 ThomasJE
8 hcfong


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I would prefer it if it was automated into the forums, instead of there being a separate URL. That way, there is only one way to submit results, if there's a problem, you just post and because the rankings are done automatically, Mats doesn't have to worry about sorting results every week.



The ultimate goal is to get to this. Odder and pjk still need to work out the details of doing it, but pjk has already stated it is his intention to eventually do this.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 19, 2012)

In the meantime I can promise that I can get the results done very much faster next week and onwards.
Odder and I now have a workable format and I have adapted to that.

But I also want to get to that "ultimate goal" .


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 19, 2012)

Once the website has been optimised and everything is working well from that and all functionality is present then all that needs doing then is building it into the forum.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 19, 2012)

> 2-3-4 Relay(36)


There are a lot x:xx*.00* results. Mistake or coincidence??


----------



## AndersB (Jan 19, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> There are a lot x:xx*.00* results. Mistake or coincidence??


I noticed that too. Can't be a coincidence though. I'm also pretty sure my result was not an xx.00.

EDIT: Checked with Oskar's results and my time was 2:10.79, not 2:10.00. What went wrong here? Could you fix it?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 19, 2012)

4th this time! Argh! I'll get at least 3rd this time


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2012)

AndersB said:


> I noticed that too. Can't be a coincidence though. I'm also pretty sure my result was not an xx.00.
> 
> EDIT: Checked with Oskar's results and my time was 2:10.79, not 2:10.00. What went wrong here? Could you fix it?


 
mine was 1:40.50


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 20, 2012)

It's my fault, (or Feliks  who had sub-1), I happened to
erase the hundreth of a second part when adjusting the filter
for times of sub-1. I'll fix it soon enough .


----------

